# المليون رد



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

شاركونا بـ ( المليون رد ) ادخل وسجل حضورك 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مارأيكم ان نبدأ من اليوم موضوع المليون رد..​ 

اريد مليوون رد بالصفحة وانشاء الله راح نوصل ​ 

اكتب ​ 

اي تعليق..​ 

حكمه​ 

مقوله​ 

خبر​ 


فكاهه ​ 

صور ​ 


مقطع فيديو​ 


درس​ 

اي شي (اي شي يخطر في بالك).
العضوو يقدر يشارك بأكثر من مرة باليووم الهدف هووة المليووون..
فالنجعلها هدفنا اللذي نسعى اليه..
وأن شاء الله يتحقق..
بتعاوننا قد نصل اليه..
قد يعلمنا هذا شيء جميل جدا..​ 

الصبر..
و
التعاون..​ 

وشيء آخر..​ 

انجاز لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية​ 

شو رايكم
 اارجوو انوو الفكرة نالت اعجابكم 
لان شفتها تحدي بين المنتديات وعجبتني
..ودي.. ​


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

_كثيره هي المعجزات في الدنيا ...لكن الانسان اعظمها.................سوفوكلس..._


----------



## soul & life (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه حكاية المليون معاكم ههههه الكل بيسعى للمليون لكن مليون عن مليون تفرق
فكرة جميلة يا انى دايما افكارك لذيذة

ويشرفنى ويسعدنى تكون اول مشاركة  ليا فى المليون مشاركة 

صباح الورد كل عام وانتم فى إزدهار
 ويارب منتدى الكنيسة يكون دائما عمران
بأروع وأجمل الشخصيات  خادمين وخادمات  .. يخدمون  الرب بفرح 
ويتألقون دائما بين المنتديات  وتتوالى السنوات ..
وتبقى خدمتنا هدفها الرب وولاده ويارب تنعاد عليكم الاعياد 
وتحققون كل الامنيات .


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اني بيل .

اول مشاركة ليا في المليون


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايه حكاية المليون معاكم ههههه الكل بيسعى للمليون لكن مليون عن مليون تفرق
> فكرة جميلة يا انى دايما افكارك لذيذة
> 
> ويشرفنى ويسعدنى تكون اول مشاركة  ليا فى المليون مشاركة
> ...


 
ياحبيبتي مشاركتك فخر بعتز بيها من انسانة بحبها اوووي 
يارب ينعاد عليكي وعلى أسرتك الكريمة بالخير والسلام والطمأنينة وتفرحي وتحققي أمانيكي 
فيكي تشاركي باكثر من مشاركة 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة وذخر وفخر للمنتدى الغالي وللاسرتك


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا اني بيل .
> 
> اول مشاركة ليا في المليون


 
منور جوزيف 
تألق متصفحي بانواركم ياغاليين 
فيك تشارك بأكثر من مشاركة ويلي بتحبها روحية وزمنية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

إجعل الصلاه ترافق ذهنك حتي وأنت نائم .

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تكتفي بأن تستقبل المحبه من الآخرين.

بل إجعل لك رد فعل مساوي فى المقدار أو زياده شويه عادي يعني.

المهم عبر عن محبتك .​​


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بيرنلي يُفجر كبرى مفاجآت أعياد الميلاد







فرض بيرنلي نتيجة التعادل على مضيفه مانشستر سيتي بنتيجة 2-2 في المباراة التي جرت على ملعب "الاتحاد" ضمن منافسات الجولة التاسعة عشر من البريمير ليج، ليُفرط حامل اللقب في هدية ساوثامبتون الذي تعادل مع المتصدر "تشيلسي" بهدف للكل في معقل القديسين "سانت ماري"، ويَخسر فرصة تقليص الفارق مع أسود غرب لندن لنقطة واحدة في فترة أعياد الميلاد المزدحمة بالمباريات.

سيطر الفريق المحلي على مجريات الأمور منذ الدقيقة الأولى، ووضح ذلك من خلال المحاولات التي قام بها الأمير الصغير "سمير نصري" ورفاقه على مرمى حامي عرين الضيوف "توم هيتون"، وفي المقابل، لعب رجال المدرب "شين ديتش" بطريقة دفاعية مبالغ فيها لمنع حامل اللقب من التسجيل في وقت مُبكر، ومع ذلك أتيحت الفرصة الأولى للوافد الجديد على البريميرليج، عندما وقع قلبي الدفاع "مانجالا وديميكيليس" في المحظور بالقرب من منطقة الجزاء، لكن من حسن حظهما لم يستغل بارنز الفرصة بوصوله المتأخر.

استمر ضغط السيتي الهائل إلى أن جاء موعد زيارة الحارس "هيتون"، وحدث ذلك عن طريق هجمة منظمة قادها سمير نصري من الجهة اليمنى، ومن ثم مرر للمنطلق كالسهم "خيسوس نافاس" الذي غالط الدفاع بتمريرة أكثر من رائعة للخالي من الرقابة "دافيد سيلفا" الذي تسلم بأريحية داخل منطقة الجزاء، وفي الأخير سدد كرة أرضية سكنت الشباك، لتُعلن الدقيقة 23 عن تقدم المحليين بأولى الأهداف وسط فرحة الجماهير السعيدة باقتراب فريقها من تقليص الفارق مع المتصدر "تشيلسي".

لم تمر سوى 10 دقائق على هدف ميسي إسبانيا، وظهر لاعب الوسط البرازيلي "فرناندينيو" في الأضواء لحظة توقيعه على الهدف الثاني "العالمي" الذي سجله بتصويبة لا تُصد ولا تُرد من على حدود منطقة الجزاء، وهنا اعتقدت الجماهير المحلية أن فريقها أصبح في نزهة، وأنه سيحتفل على صاحب المركز قبل الأخير في البريمير ليج بنصف دستة أهداف على أقل تقدير.

مع بداية الشوط الثاني، نجح الفريق الضيف من تسجيل هدف "مشكوك في صحته" عن طريق جورج بويد –المتسلل-، ليبدأ القلق يُسيطر على نجوم السيتي الذين تفننوا في إهدار الفرص السهلة، وكانت أبرزهم تسديدة سمير نصري الأرضية التي أطلقها من داخل منطقة الجزاء، وأنقذها الحارس ببراعة يُحسد عليها، بعدها مباشرة جاء الرد من هداف بيرنلي "إينجز" الذي سدد هو الآخر من على حدود منطقة الجزاء، لكن من سوء طالعه مرت الكرة بمحاذاة القائم الأيمن لجو هارت.

قبل نهاية المباراة بعشر دقائق، نجح بيرنلي في إدراك هدف التعديل من هفوة من دفاع السيتي الذي فشل في إبعاد الخطر عن منطقة الجزاء، لتذهب الكرة إلى الموهوب "بارنز" الذي استغل الفرصة بتسديدة صاروخية عجز هارت على التصدي لها، لتعود المباراة لنقطة الصفر وسط ذهول الجماهير التي لا تُصدق ما يحدث على أرض الملعب.

تبادل كلا الفريقين الهجمات في الدقائق الأخيرة لقتل المباراة بهدف لا يُعوض، لكن الوضع ظل كما هو عليه إلى أن أطلق الحكم صافرة النهاية، معلناً نتيجة التعادل بهدفين لكل فريق، ليرفع السيتي رصيده لـ43 نقطة ويخسر فرصة تقليص الفارق مع تشيلسي لنقطة، أما الوافد الجديد


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## soul & life (28 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VexX0_rFgVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (28 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايه حكاية المليون معاكم ههههه الكل بيسعى للمليون لكن مليون عن مليون تفرق
> فكرة جميلة يا انى دايما افكارك لذيذة
> 
> ويشرفنى ويسعدنى تكون اول مشاركة  ليا فى المليون مشاركة
> ...



هاد مليون افتراضي ... أنا عيوني على مليون حقيقي 

نايس موضوع وفكرة آني  يارب تترجم لملايين حقيقية على أرض الواقع وتلاقي عريس مليونير عنده أخت مناسبة وتعرّفيني عليها هههه


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

" واما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكره به فى قلبها " ( لو19:2).


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

إنجيل لوقا 1: 27
	إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ.


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2014)

هناك أناس يسبحون في إتجاه السفينة .. وهناك أناس يضيعون وقتهم في إنتظارها .


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

فقط كلمات
​• أعطي الناس أكثر مما يتوقعوا 
• عندما تقول كلمه مودة لا بد أن تعنيها
• عندما تقوم بالاعتذار , انظر لعيني الشخص الذي تكلمه
• لا تعبث أو تلهو أبدا بأحلام الآخرين (حب بعمق وبصدق)
• لاتعاقب أو تصدر حكما على الآخرين وفقا لما تسمعه عنهم فقط
• تكلم ببطء ولكن فكر بسرعة
• تذكر دائما , الطريق إلى النجاح الكبير يتضمنه مخاطرة كبيرة 
• عندما تخسر لابد أن تستفيد من خسارتك 
• احترم ثلاثة أشياء: 1/ احترم نفسك 2/ احترم الآخرين 3/ احترم تصرفاتك وكن مسئولا عنها
• لا تترك أي سوء تفاهم ولو كان صغيرا يدمر الصداقة العظيمة 
• عندما تدرك انك اخطات قم بتصحيح ذلك مباشره 
• ابتسم عندما ترد على الهاتف فالمتصل سوف يشعر بذلك في صوتك 
• اقرأ ما بين السطور
• تذكر انه في بعض الأحيان لا تنال ما تريد وربما تكون محظوظا في ذلك
• لكي تنجح لا ترضى بالواقع ,,, ابحث عن الأفضل دوما ,,, ولكي تغير أبدا من داخل نفسك 
• لا تكن عبدا لغير خالقك


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*قالوا وصدقوا




الوسادة تحمل رأس الغني والفقير، والصغير والكبير، والحارس والأمير


لكن لا ينام عليها بعمق الا مرتاح الضمير




************************************************** ********









قمة الصبر أن تسكت وفي قلبك جرح يتكلم


وقمة القوة أن تبتسم وفي عينك ألف دمعة




************************************************** ********









هل كان العصفور يبني بيتاٌ لو لم يكن يملك ثقة بالله ....




************************************************** ********









إذآ گرهت الدَنيآ بسببْ شخص واحٍد فأنت گالذي أحْرق بيت من أجل حشره .....




************************************************** ********









الكراهية تكلف أكثر من الحب.. لأنها إحساس غير طبيعي.. إحساس عكسي مثل حركة الأجسام ضد جاذبية الأرض .. تحتاج إلى قوة إضافية وتستهلك وقوداً أكثر




************************************************** ********









العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئا.






************************************************** ********






اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه.






************************************************** ********






إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب








************************************************** ********




نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه.






************************************************** ********






كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن .






************************************************** ********






الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك.




************************************************** ********









- [ المرأة ] : كـ (الإسفنجه) إذا ضميتها بيديك أفرغت كل حنانها وعواطفها لك وإذا تركتها جفت وذبلت




************************************************** ********




- [ الفاشلون ] : نوعان .. الأول : فكر ولم يفعل .. والآخر : فعل ولم يفكر




- [ العاشق ] : طفل يلهو بمسدس لايعرف أنه محشو بالرصاص




************************************************** ********








اذا اردت النجاح فاستيقظ باكرا وابتسم واغلق ابوابا حديدية على الماضي الذي لم يتبقى منه الا التجارب واغلق ابوابا حديدية على المستقبل الذي لم يات بعد.. وعش يومك الحاضر بحيوية ونشاط وبتفاؤل*


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بالصور  زهرة الهيكل العظمي Diphylleia grayi​ 





​ 
دبيفيليا جرايي "Diphylleia grayi "هي زهرة بيضاء جميلة تصبح شفافة عندما تتصل بالمياه.
خلال موسم المطار، تتحول هذه الأزهار بطريقة سحرية إلى شفافة لامعة  تشبه  الكريستال في ظاهرة المدهشة، ولذلك يطلق عليها  اسم  'زهرة الهيكل  العظمي ".
تنمو هذه الأزهار بشكل عام في المناطق الرطبة والجبلية في اليابان  والصين. ويتم التعرف عليها من خلال أوراقها الكبيرة التي تشبه المظلة  وزهورها البيضاء اللؤلؤية. هذا النوع من الأزهار دائم ويمكنه النمو حتى يصل  ارتفاعه إلى 0.4 متر. تتفتح هذه الزهور في الفترة من منتصف الربيع حتى  أوائل الصيف، وعندما تبتل بمياه الأمطار تبدأ بفقدان لونها الأبيض وتصبح  شفافة تماما. وعندما تجف، تعود مرة أخرى إلى لونها الأبيض الأصلي.​ 



​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 



​


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اسفة الفيديو عندي مش شغال

*في يوم زفافها.. العروس آخر من يعلم *








رتدت الشابة الأمريكية كريستينا فستان الزفاف لتشارك في جلسة تصوير بناء على طلب من أحد أصدقائها، لتفاجأ بأنها ارتدت فستان زفافها الذي أحضره الأقرباء والأصدقاء الذين كانوا بانتظارها.        
فقد تم تسجيل هذه اللحظات التي لا تتكرر وظهرت في الفيديو كريستينا وهي تسير برفقة صديقها باتجاه شجرة الميلاد في مجمع تجاري بمدينة بافورد في ولاية جورجيا الأمريكية.
حتى هذه اللحظة كانت الشابة على يقين بأن وجودها يقتصر على المشاركة في جلسة تصوير تحت إشراف صديقها.
وفيما كانت الشابة تسير نحو الشجرة تبين أن والدها ينتظرها هناك وهو يحمل باقة من الورد، فاحتضنها وهو يخبرها بأن هذا اليوم هو يوم زفافها، لتظهر والدتها كذلك، وقد انهالت الدموع من عيني العروس.
أمسكت كريستينا بيد والدها الذي سار إلى جانبها كي يسلمها لزوجها برايان، الذي استقبلها ليتم إعلانهما زوجا وزوجة وسط فرحة عمت المكان.


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*روسيا تطلق صاروخا حديثا عابرا للقارات يدعى "قاتل الدروع الصاروخي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



            شهدت روسيا إطلاقا اختباريا لصاروخ" أر – 26 روبيج" الباليستي العابر للقارات والعامل بالوقود الصلب.        
وانطلق الصاروخ صباح يوم 26 ديسمبر/كانون الأول من مطار "بليسيتسك" الفضائي في شمال غرب روسيا.
وصرح ناطق باسم مجمع الصناعات الحربية الروسية لوكالة "نوفوستي" للأنباء بأن من شأن هذا الصاروخ أن ينضم إلى مجموعة الصواريخ الباليستية العابرة للقارات التي تدخل في حوزة قوات الصواريخ الاستراتيجية الروسية، وضمنها أيضا صواريخ "توبول – أم" وصواريخ "يارس".

أضاف الناطق ان مواصفات الصاروخ " أر – 26 روبيج" تعد سرية، مشيرا إلى أن أول فوج من هذه الصواريخ سيبدأ نشره بحلول عام 2015.
واكتفى الناطق بالقول إن الصاروخ الجديد يتصف بخفة الوزن.
ويقول الخبراء إن هذا الصاروخ يمتلك إمكانات أوسع بالمقارنة مع صاروخي "يارس" و"تولول"، ويخص هذا بالدرجة الاولى قدرته الفائقة على المناورة وتجاوز منظومات الدرع الصاروخية.
وكان نائب رئيس الوزراء الروسي دميتري روغوزين قد وصف هذا الصاروخ بأنه "قاتل للدروع الصاروخية".
المصدر: " RT " + " نوفوستي"


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ا البركات التى نحصل عليها من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة
يهبنا الروح القدس فى الأسرار البركات التالية :
+ فى المعموديــــة : ننال الميلاد الجديد .
+ فى الميـــــرون : ننال الروح القدس فينا .
+ فى التنــــاول : نتحد بجسد الرب ودمه .
+ فى التوبة والاعتراف : ننال غفران الخطايا .
+ فى الكهنـــوت : ننال موهبة الخدمة .
+ فى الـــزواج : يتحد العروسان معا .
+ فى مسحة المرضى : يهب الله الشفاء


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمه : زى ما ارسلنى الاب - "فريق نور الامم-الكويت"

http://www.4shared.com/file/24000380...od_loves4.html

كلمات الترنيمه

1- زى ما ارسلنى الاب للعالم بارسلك 
يلا اكرز اشفى وحرر اتشجع باطلقك
القرار
جواك حياه لكل ميت بتلاقيه
جواك حياه انطق بكلمه وقولها ليه
ده الميت جوه قبره مستنى كلمه منك
والمسجون جوه سجنه مستنى كلمه منك
(كلمة تحرير كلمة شفاء كلمة حياه)2
2- (انهار مياه جواك اطلقها وسبها تجرى
دى نفوس كتير حواليك عطشانه لميه تروى )2
(اتكلم اوعى تخاف ولا تكتم كلمتى 
ده الكلمه حياه ونجاه والحق فى كلمتى)2

3-( قلبى بالجوع مليان لنفوس بعيد ه عنى
مشتاق لرجوعها أوام واغمرها بدف حضنى)2


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

فلسفة الأخذ والعطاء
بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث



هل نحن في الحياة نأخذ أم نُعطي؟ أم نحن نأخذ ونُعطي؟ أم نأخذ ولا نُعطي؟ ... لكي نفهم كل هذا، علينا أن ندرك ما هى فلسفة الأخذ والعطاء. 
?? كلنا في الحياة نأخذ ونُعطي. وسعيد هو الإنسان الذي مهما أعطى، يشعر أنه يأخذ أكثر مِمَّا يُعطي. أو أنه لا يشعر إطلاقاً بأنه يُعطي ... بينما مسكين ذلك الشخص الذي لا يظن أنه لا يأخذ شيئاً أو هو لا يشعر بما يأخذه ... إنه يعيش تعيساً في الحياة، شاعراً بالظلم، وشاعراً بالعوز والاحتياج. وقد يقضي عمره كله في التذمُّر وفي الضجر والشكوى، وفي الافتقاد إلى الحُب.
?? واحد فقط يُعطي باستمرار دون أن يأخذ من أحد. إنه اللَّه. واللَّه وحده يُعطي الكل، ولا يأخذ من أحد شيئاً. ذلك لأنه لا يحتاج إلى شيء. فهو مُكتفٍ بذاته، كامل في كل شيء، يملك كل شيء. ولا يوجد عند أحد شيء يعطيه للَّه.
لكن لعلَّ البعض يسأل: ألسنا في الصلاة نُعطي اللَّه وقتاً، ونُعطيه قلباً وشعوراً وخشوعاً وحُبَّاً؟! كلا ليس هذا هو المفهوم الحقيقي للصلاة. بل إننا عندما نُصلِّي، إنما نأخذ من اللَّه معونة، ونأخذ منه نعمة وبركة. ونأخذ كافة احتياجاتنا الروحية والمادية. بل نأخذ أيضاً لذَّة التخاطب معه ولذَّة الوجود في عِشرة اللَّه.
والذي يظن أنه في الصلاة يُعطي اللَّه وقتاً، ما أسهل عليه أن يمتنع أحياناً عن الصلاة محتجاً بأنه ليس له وقت ليعطيه!
في الواقع إننا نُصلِّي لأننا محتاجون إلى اللَّه. لذلك نبسط إليه أيدينا إشارة إلى أخذنا منه. إن أفواهنا تتقدَّس عندما تلفظ اسمه القدوس. ولا شكَّ أنه تواضع كبير من اللَّه أن يسمح لنا بمخاطبته. لهذا ففي كل مرَّة نسجد للصلاة، ينبغي أن نشكر اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ على تواضعه وسماحه لنا بمخاطبته.
وعندما يقول اللَّه: " يا ابني أعطني قلبك " ... فأن ما يقصد: اعطني هذا القلب لكي أُطهِّره وأُقدِّسه، وأملأه حُبَّاً ونقاءً، وأجعل فيه ما يحتمله من كل أنواع الفضائل. وأرفعه عن مستواه الأرضي لكي أجلسه في السماويات.
?? وعموماً من جهة موقفنا من العطاء، نحن لا نملك شيئاً لنعطيه. فكل الذي لنا هو ملك للَّه، قد استودعنا إيَّاه. وقد أخذناه منه لنعطيه لغيرنا. فكل ما نتبرَّع به لمشروعات الخير، إنما نقول عنه للَّه ما سبق أن قاله داود النبي: " من يدك أعطيناك " .... تماماً كالابن الصغير الذي يُقدِّم هدية في عيد الأسرة لأبيه أو أمه. ومن هنا قد أخذ المال الذي اشترى به هذه الهدية.
إنَّ اللَّه قد أعطانا اليد التي تُعطي. وأعطانا الخير الذي نُعطي منه. بل قد أعطانا أيضاً محبة العطاء والقدرة على العطاء. حقاً إن موهبة العطاء قد أخذناها منه. قد تفضَّل اللَّه وأنعم بها علينا. هى جزء من عمله فينا، وجزء من مؤازرة نعمته علينا. لأن كل موهبة صالحة هى نازلة من فوق من عند اللَّه. 
?? كل شيء نعطيه سنجده في الأبدية، وسنرى أكثر منه بكثير في المكافأة السمائية. إذن فالشيء الذي نعطيه، أو الذي يعطيه اللَّه عن طريقنا، هى محجوز لنا فوق. لم يَضَعْ ... وفي الواقع إننا لم نعطه، وإنما قد ادخرناه. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنما نحن نعطي الفانيات لكي نأخذ الباقيات. نعطي الأرضيات ونأخذ السماويات ... لا شكَّ إذن أننا نأخذ أكثر مِمَّا نُعطي.
?? لذلك أيَّها القارئ العزيز، عوِّد نفسك على العطاء. فقد قال السيد المسيح له المجد: " مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ ". اعطِ بفرحٍ لا بتضايق. لأنَّ الكتاب يقول: " المُعطي المسرور يحبه الرب ". إذن ليكُن عطاؤك هو عن حُب وعن عاطفة، وبسخاء وكرم. اعطِ وأنت موسر، واعطِ وأنت معوز. والذي يُعطي من أعوازه يكون أعظم بكثير من الذين يعطون عن سعة. وأجره أكبر في السماء.
?? وإن لم يكن لك ما تعطه لغيرك، اعطِ ابتسامة طيبة، أو كلمة تشجيع، أو عبارة تُفرّح قلب غيرك. ولا تظن أن هذا العطاء المعنوي أقل من العطاء المادي في شيء. بل أحياناً يكون أعمق أثراً. ولكن حذاري أن تكتفي بالعطاء المعنوي إن كان بإمكانك أن تُعطي المادة أيضاً.
واشعر ـ عندما تُعطي ـ أنك تأخذ. فالسعادة التي يشعر بها قلبك حينما يُحقِّق سعادة لغيره، هى شيء أسمى من أن يُقتنى بالمال. راحة الضمير التي تأخذها، وفرحة القلب برضا الناس، كلها أمور أسمى من المادة، تأخذها على الأرض وتأخذ أعظم منها في السماء.
?? عندما تعطي، لا تُحقِّق كثيراً مع الذي تُعطيه. وإلاَّ كنت في موضع القاضي وليس العابد. لا تُحقِّق كثيراً لئلا تُخجِل الذي تُعطيه، وتريق ماء وجهه ... حَسنٌ أنك قد أعطيته حاجته، فاعطه أيضاً كرامة وعزة نفس، ولا تشعره بذلة في الأخذ.
?? وعندما تُعطي إنسَ أنك قد أعطيت. ولا تتحدَّث عمَّا فعلته، بل لا تُفكِّر فيه. ولعلَّ هذا بعض ما قصده السيد المسيح حينما قال في العطاء: " لا تجعل شمالك تعرف ما تفعله يمينك ". وإن تذكَّرت قُلْ لنفسك: أنا لم أعطِ هذا الإنسان شيئاً، بل هو الذي أعطاني فرصة لأسعد بهذا الأمر. إن الأُم عندما تُعطي ابنها حناناً إنما تسعد هى نفسها بهذا الحنان. وهى عندما ترضعه، إنما تشعر براحة، رُبَّما أكثر من راحته هو في الرضاعة. لذلك فإن عمل الحُب هو عمل متبادل، يأخذ فيه الإنسان أثناء إعطائه لغيره.
?? كذلك عندما تأخذ احذر من تأخذ شيئاً من الشيطان ولا من جنوده. والشيطان عندما يُعطي، يأخذ أكثر مِمَّا يُعطيك. قد يُعطيك لذَّة الجسد، ويأخذ منك كرامة الروح. قد يُعطيك كرامة أمام الناس، ويأخذ منك فضيلة الاتضاع. أو يعطيك اللهو والعبث، ويسحب منك الحكمة والرزانة ... تخطئ إذن إن ظننت إنك تأخذ منه شيئاً.


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تقبل خبراً كاذباً

سُئل ممثل مسرحي: لماذا يُقبِل الناس على مشاهدة أعماله بينما لا تنال بعض الأمور الهامة نفس الإقبال منهم؟! أجاب الممثل قائلاً: إننا نقدِّم الخيال وكأنه حقيقة، فينجذب الناس إلينا، بينما يقدِّم البعض الحقيقة بشكل روتيني وكأنها خيال!! 
صديقي ما أكثر الأكاذيب التي تحيط بنا.. ويا اللعجب انها تلقى رواجاً شائعاً بين جموع البشر.. ولكن لماذا يَقبَل الناس الأكاذيب؟ 
أولاً: يرفض الأشرار الحق لأنه يكشف حالتهم، ويُظهِر شرَّهم، ويدين أعمالهم؛ لذلك فهم يفضِّلون ظلمة الأكاذيب عن نور الحق (يوحنا3: 19)! 
ثانياً: يخدع إبليس الملايين من البشر! فهو «الكذاب وأبو (الأكاذيب father of lies في بعض الترجمات)» (يوحنا8: 44)، ومن صفاته التي يسجلها الوحي أنه «يُضِلّ العالم كله» (رؤيا12: 9). فهو المصدر الأساسي لكل الأكاذيب، والبدع التي انخدع بها البشر على مر العصور. والخداع من أهم أسلحته، وهو يعمل جاهداً ليملأ الأذهان بالأكاذيب فيعميها عن معرفة الحق (2كورنثوس4: 4). وحتى مع المؤمنين، لا يتوانى عن نفث سمومه في أذهانهم محاولاً خداعهم، وغرضه من ذلك أن يفسد أذهانهم عن البساطة التي في المسيح (2كورنثوس11: 3)، أي أن تتحول أعينهم عن المسيح كالغرض الوحيد إلى أغراض وأهدف أخرى. وهو يتفنن في ذلك بكل الطرق، فلن يمر يوم بدون عشرات المحاولات لكي يخدعك بأفكار كاذبة. 
لذا ما أشد احتياجنا إلى التحريض الإلهي «لا تقبل خبراً كاذباً» (خروج23: 1). وكن حذراً فهو على استعداد أن يغيّر نفسه حتى إلى شبه ملاك نور (2كورنثوس11: 14) لكي لا يجول بخاطرك ابداً أنك تتعرض للخداع. 
وغرضنا بهذه السطور أن نلقي الضوء على بعض اساليبه الملتوية لكي «لا نجهل أفكاره» (2كورنثوس2: 11). والكلمة اليونانية المترجمة «أفكاره» تعني مؤامراته وخططه وألاعيبه. كما يطلب منا الرسول بولس أن نلبس سلاح الله الكامل لكي نثبت ضد «مكائد إبليس» أي حيله الماكرة. ومن هذه الحيل: 
1- التشكيك: 
إنه السلاح الذي استخدمه الشيطان مع حواء قديماً «أ حقاً قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة؟» (تكوين3: 1). وهنا نرى إنه حوَّل حقيقة ووصية قد أقرّها الله إلى قضية قابلة للجدل، وعلى الرغم إنه لم يقدِّم أي ادعاءات مباشرة إلا أنه فتح الباب لحواء أن تجادل في صدق كلمة الله. وهي ذات الطريقة التي يستخدمها مع كثيرين اليوم. إن العدو لن يتورع عن مجادلتنا حتى في أثبت الأمور في إيماننا الأقدس في وجود الله، في تجسد المسيح... الخ. كما سيشككنا في وعود قبلناها أو خطوات خطوناها. ربما يشككك في إيمانك أو في صدق توبتك. فهو يبغي أن يعذبنا بالشك، ويعوِّق سيرنا مع الله. 
فكن حذراً حتى من مجرد النقاش مع الشيطان لكي لا تضع نفسك في موقف الخطر!
يحكى عن أحد الصيادين همَّ أن يصطاد دباً متوحشاً فصوَّب إليه سلاحه، ولكنه سمع الدب بصوت ناعم يقول: اسمع، لماذا لا نجلس ونناقش الأمر؟ ما الذي تبغيه؟ أجاب الصياد: أريد فراءك، لأصنع منه معطفاً أرتديه. أجاب الدب: هذا أمر هين. أما أنا فأريد وجبة دسمة.. إذاً فلنتفاهم. وبعد فترة من المفاوضات شوهد الدب يغادر المكان منفرداً. لقد حل الدب المعادلة بطريقته: حصل على وجبته الدسمة، والتف حول الصياد الفراء الذي يريده! لقد أكل الدب الصياد! 
صديقي ارفض بشدة أن تتحول الأمور الإلهية الثابتة إلى أمور قابلة للجدل والنقاش، واذكر دائماً قول الرب يسوع «السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى24: 35). 
2- الإحباط: 
ومن خططه أن يحبطك لتيأس من السير مع الله. فمثلاً إن كنت مهزوماً من أحد الخطايا، سيحاول إقناعك أنك لن تنتصر أبداً.. ارفض هذا، فالخبر الإلهي اليقين أن لك النصرة في المسيح (2كورنثوس2: 14). 
سيسعى ليجعلك تيأس من قدرتك على فهم مشيئة إلهك من جهة أمور تصلي لأجلها وتنتظر الإجابة. فارفض هذا أيضاً، عالماً أن لك من الله روح النصح، أي القدرة على التمييز (2تيموثاوس1: 7). فانتظر الرب في شركة مستمرة واثقاً في قدرته على إرشادك (مزمور32: 8). 
سيحاول أن يجعلك تنشغل بالتفكير في المستقبل المجهول، ويدفعك إلى مواجهته بأحلام اليقظة. فلا تنصاع له، بل امتلئ بالثقة في الرب العظيم الذي يحمل المستقبل في يده، قُل للرب «في يدك آجالي» (مزمور31: 15). 
وغيرها الكثير من الأخبار الكاذبة والتي يبغي العدو بها أن يزعزع إيمانك، ويضعف شركتك ويصيبك بالحزن والفشل. ارفض كل هذا والتصق بكلمة الله في روح الصلاة لتستقي منها «كل ما هو حق» (فيلبي4: 8) فيما يخص حياتك، لتزداد معرفة بإلهك الصالح، وتمتليء شكراً وفرحاً وقوة. 

3- التسلية والترفيه: 
في عالمنا المولع بالتسليات، يمارس الشيطان نفوذه من خلال امتلاك كُتاب القصص الخيالية، ومن خلال الشاشات التليفزيونية والقنوات الفضائية، فمنها يبث أكاذيبه على الهواء مباشرةً، ولا عجب فهو «رئيس سلطان الهواء» (أفسس2: 2). فكن شديد الحذر، إذ من خلال وسائل الترفيه المختلفة سيحاول العدو أن يفتح أبواباً ثلاثة ليتسرب منها العالم إلى قلبك: شهوة الجسد والتي يغذّيها بقصص عاطفية ومناظر إباحية. وشهوة العيون: إذ يضع أمام عينيك أشياء مبهرة تتمنى أن تمتلكها. وتعظُّم المعيشة: ينفذ بروح العالم المتكبرة إليك فتطلب لنفسك أموراً تافهة لتتفاخر بها على الآخرين. 
وأما الاخبار الإلهية الصادقة أن كل ما في العالم باطل وقبض الريح (جامعة2: 11)، وأن العالم يمضي وشهوته (1يوحنا2: 17). فدعنا نمنطق أحقاء ذهننا صاحين (1بطرس1: 13). فلا تقبل خبراً كاذباً بل لتسلك بحسب الحق. 
صلاة: يا رب أنت تبغض الذين يراعون أباطيل كاذبة.. فحوِّل عيني عن الأمور القديمة، وابعد عني الباطل والكذب.. مَنطِق ذهني بالحق، واحمني من خداع الجسد.. ولتكن أفكاري كلها مُخضَعة لشخصك... آمين.



بقلم:باسم رشدى


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

مصادر القوة

1-	الروح القدس
لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». (أع8:1)
2-	الأنجيل

لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ، لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ: لِلْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ لِلْيُونَانِيِّ. 11رو16:1)
3-	الصليب

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ، (1كو18:1)	
4-	قيامة المسيح
وَمَا هِيَ عَظَمَةُ قُدْرَتِهِ الْفَائِقَةُ نَحْوَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، حَسَبَ عَمَلِ شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ .الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، (أف20،19:1)
5-	المجد
مُتَقَوِّينَ بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ قُدْرَةِ مَجْدِهِ، لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ أَنَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ، (كو11:1)
6-	الإيمان
وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ ضَعِيفًا فِي الإِيمَانِ لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ جَسَدَهُ ¬ وَهُوَ قَدْ صَارَ مُمَاتًا، إِذْ كَانَ ابْنَ نَحْوِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ ¬ وَلاَ مُمَاتِيَّةَ مُسْتَوْدَعِ سَارَةَ. .وَلاَ بِعَدَمِ إِيمَانٍ ارْتَابَ فِي وَعْدِ اللهِ، بَلْ تَقَوَّى بِالإِيمَانِ مُعْطِيًا مَجْدًا ِللهِ. (رو20،19:4)
7-	المسيح
أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي. (فل13:4)،(2تيمو17،16:4)
8-	بالنعمة
فَتَقَوَّ أَنْتَ يَا ابْنِي بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. (2تيمو1:2)
9-	الأنتظار
وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ. (ش31:40)
10-	فرح الرب
فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا كُلُوا السَّمِينَ، وَاشْرَبُوا الْحُلْوَ، وَابْعَثُوا أَنْصِبَةً لِمَنْ لَمْ يُعَدَّ لَهُ، لأَنَّ الْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ لِسَيِّدِنَا. وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا، لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ». (نح10:8)

التلمذه الحقيقيه
1- من قلب نقي وتوبة حقيقة
وَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ جُمُوعًا كَثِيرَةً حَوْلَهُ، أَمَرَ بِالذَّهَاب إِلَى الْعَبْرِ. فَتَقَدَّمَ كَاتِبٌ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ». (مت20،19:8)

2- غير مشروط وفوق المشاعر الإنسانية
وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اتْبَعْنِي، وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ». (مت22،21:8)،(مت37:10)
3- مكلفة
وَبَعْدَ هذَا خَرَجَ فَنَظَرَ عَشَّارًا اسْمُهُ لاَوِي جَالِسًا عِنْدَ مَكَانِ الْجِبَايَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ:«اتْبَعْنِي». فَتَرَكَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ. (لو28،27:5)،(مر22،21:10)

4- مؤلمة
وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ:«إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي، فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، وَيَتْبَعْنِي. (لو23:9)،(1بط21:2)،(يو19،18:21)

5- مستمرة
......وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، وَيَتْبَعْنِي. (لو23:9)،(يش 11،10:14)

6- فردية شخصية
فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ يَتْبَعُهُ، وَهُوَ أَيْضًا الَّذِي اتَّكَأَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَقْتَ الْعَشَاءِ، وَقَالَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُكَ؟» فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هذَا، قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ:«يَارَبُّ، وَهذَا مَا لَهُ؟» قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ، فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ!». (يو20:21-22)

7- مؤثرة
وَصَنَعَ لَهُ لاَوِي ضِيَافَةً كَبِيرَةً فِي بَيْتِهِ. وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُمْ كَانُوا جَمْعًا كَثِيرًا مِنْ عَشَّارِينَ وَآخَرِينَ (لو29:5)


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> اسفة الفيديو عندي مش شغال
> 
> *في يوم زفافها.. العروس آخر من يعلم *
> 
> ...



مشاركة رائعه 
حركة فعلا جامدة جدا


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

إختر قلماً


***قلم المحبة 
هو قلم يكتب على القلوب ليحيها ويقومها ,حبره التعاون والصداقة يسير هذا القلم ليحكم حياة الانسان ليجعله فى سرور ومودة وسعادة .

(استخدم هذا القلم دائماً فأنه هو الحياة ...نعم هو الحياة).



***قلم الأخلاق 
هو قلم يكتب على القلوب ليقويها ويعليها, حبره الرضا والطاعة يسير هذا القلم ليقوم حياة الانسان على العطاء والتواضع والمحبة .
(استخدم هذا القلم فأنه مصائر الحياة تعلو به وتنزل به أيضاً ).



***قلم الصدق 
هو قلم يكتب على اللسان ليحكمه ويبرزه , حبره الكلام الطيب والصحيح يسير هذا القلم ليهدى حياة الانسان على الكلام الثابت والصحيح والمحبة.
(استخدم هذا القلم دائماً فأنه ثقة الحياة ،تكسب الاخرين به وتفقدهم).



***قلم الشجاعة 
هو قلم يكتب على الجوارح ليحميها ويحسنها , حبره القوة والعدل يسير هذا القلم ليعدل حياه الانسان على الحق والحماية وقوة العدل .
(استخدم هذا القلم فأن قوة الحياة فى الخير لا فى الشر ).



xxxقلم الحزن 
هو قلم يكتب على القلوب ليبكيها ويجرحها , حبره سهام الحب القاتلة وحياة الهموم يسير هذا القلم ليهدم حياة الانسان على الجراح والهموم والمعصيه .
( لا تستخدم هذا القلم فأن جرح الحياة يملآها همً وغمً ).



xxxقلم الكذب 
هو قلم يكتب على اللسان ليسفله ويسقطه , حبره الكلام المنقود والغير صحيح يسير هذا القلم ليسبى حياة الانسان على الفتن والنفاق والكلام الخبيث .
( لا تستخدم هذا القلم فأنه هدام الحياة بلا ندم ولاتراجع ).


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الست ماريا والغسيل



الست ماريا كانت واقفة فى البلكونة تنشر الغسيل..
و بعد ما غسلته طبخت و غسلت المواعين..
و فى اخر الليل راحت تلمه اكمن الهوا كان عليل
بتمد ايدها لقت الغسيل كله مبلول...و كمان مليان بقع تسد عين الغول
فاستغربت و سالت هو حصل النهاردة على مصر سيول؟
سالت كل اللى فى البيت قالوا لأ ده حتى الجو جميل
طلعت ماريا تانى البلكونة تدور على سر الغسيل
بصت ع البلكونة اللى فوقها لقت الدليل 
الجيران ناشرين غسيلهم بينقط ميه على غسيلها و لا نهر النيل
وكمان حاطين ع السور زرعه بتنزل ميه بطين
ماريا الدم فى عروقها فار
وقالت كده؟! طيب أنا هقلب ليلهم نهار
ومش هسيبهم الا على جثتى و اشلائى...و على راى المثل على و على اعدائى 
و راحت لمت كل مسدسات الميه اللى فى البيت
ومليتها كلها عصير فراولة و زيت
ووقفت هى وأولادها طابور بين سور البلكونة والحيط
وقالت أول ما أقول واحد اثنين تلاته
الكل ينشن على غسيل الجيران بغتاته
وبعد التلاته ابتدت حرب التنشين
و الحق يتقال ماريا و أولادها كانوا مبدعين
فبقى عصير الفراولة يخبط فى السقف .. ويرجع يقع عليهم وعلى الغسيل
و بقى غسيلهم اللى حماره جنان...كأنه قميص مهرج فى كرنفال
أو لوحه سرياليه من بتوع زمان
فاتعاظت ماريا و حاولت تنشن كمان و كمان
وكل حاجه بقت حمرا .. ماريا وغسيلها والبلكونه والعيال
كأن عندهم حصبه أو مرض من السنغال...
و كأن الشئ اللى خلى الموضوع فوق العادة
ان كل الجيران كانوا بيتفرجوا عليها بسعادة
وضحكوا عليها يجى ساعة وزيادة
ودى طبعا اخرة اللى بيغضب من غير تفكير
ويخلى غضبه يمشيه من غير تدبير
فبغضبه بيأذى نفسه و اللى حواليه اكتر بكتير!!
ومش هو ده اللى قاله الهنا فى وصايا الإنجيل؟
فإلهنا قال:
" السريع الغضب يعمل بالحمق وذو المكايد يشنأ" 
(امثال 17:14)





(منقول)


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الزّهرة المُنسحقة تفوح شذىً اكسرني أكثر يا يسوع !!
اكسر عنفواني وشموخي الفارغ
حطِّم كبريائي الأجوف!!






اسحقني يا سيّدي سحقًا ، ففي الانسحاق أريجٌ يفوح ، وعطر يسوح، وشذىً يتضوّع ، فأنا على يقين أنّ الزهور والرّياحين والورود إن هي انسحقت تحت ثقل الأصابع فاحت وملأت الأرجاء فوْحًا وعِطرًا.
وكذا نحن ، علينا أن ننسحق عند أقدام الصّليب ، ونتواضع تحت يديك القويتين ، فالتعالي نقيصة تُبخِّر المحبّة ، وتسرق الطمأنينة وتزرع في النَّفس حقدًا وعِداءً......تزرعه في الدّروب والقلوب : قلوب المُتعالين والمُتعالى عليهم.

ما كُنتُ هكذا من قبل .
ما كان الانكسار في قاموسي ، فكيف بالانسحاق .
كنتُ امقت الانكسار والتّذلّل ، كنت " أجُرُّ الذّيْلَ فوق السّحاب "، وأشمخ إلى فوق وكأن هذه الدُّنيا ضيّقة عليّ ، فأضيق بها وأتضايق، فلا أريد الا الرَّحب والفُسحة والطيران !!
ولكنني ما وجدت لَذةً ولا طمأنينة ...أقول ما وجدت طمأنينة ، فكنت أبدًا في صراع ودومًا في عدْوٍ وهرولة ، يجب أن ألحق بالرَّكب ، وأن أصارع و "أدوسَ" من يقف في طريقي ، وأتسلّق الأكتاف ، وأغنّي المصلحة الخاصّة أغنية شجية .

اسحقني يا سيّد وشكّلني كما تريد ، فأنا طوْعُ بنانكَ، أريد وأرغب وأحبّ أن أعمل مشيئتك ، ولن يكون هذا الا إذا وظّفت وسيّرت مشيئتي حسب مشيئتك ، ونزعت من دربي الأشواك ، ومن قلبي المرارة ومن ضميري التّكبّر ، وحملت صليب آلامي وسرت خلفك.

اسحقني يا سيّد ، فأنا رهن يديْكَ ، يديْكَ وحدكَ، فأنا معك وبك قويّ: يسامح ويحنو ويشفق ويداوي ويُبلسم ويبكي ويتألم من أجل الغير ، ويُحبّ حتى المُنتهى ...أنا بك ومعك شامخ ، عزيز النَّفس ملكٌ.

أنتَ المثال .
أنت الأنموذج
أنت السِّيرة العطرة والنَهج المُقدّس .

اسحقني ، فالانسحاق عند أقدام صليبك قوةٌ وبأسٌ وجَبَروت

..أيها الفخارى الأعظم اصنعنى اناء آخر مثلما يحسن فى عينيك


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صيني يهرب من ضجيج المدينة ويشيد بيته على شكل ابريق الشاي







تتعدد مواهب الفنانين وقدراتهم في التعبير عن هذه المواهب، لا سيما في مجال بناء المنازل ذات الأشكال غير التقليدية. من هؤلاء فنان صيني شيد منزلا في غابة على شكل ابريق الشاي.        
فقد قرر الفنان جو يوزي البالغ من العمر 64 عاما تشييد هذا المنزل للعيش بعيدا عن ضجيج المدينة، فاختار موقعا في غابة على مشارف مدينة فوشان في الجنوب الصيني، حيث حقق حلمه.
يتكون بيت يوزي الظاهر على شكل ابريق وجذع شجرة وعش عصفور، من صالة وغرفة نوم واحدة وحمام ومطبخ، ويستوعب متوسط وزن 20 شخصا.
ويشير الفنان الصيني أنه يستخدم موقع عش العصفور كاستوديو رسم ونحت حيث يواصل ابداعاته.
بهذا البيت الغريب ينضم الفنان الصيني إلى العديد من زملائه الفنانين الذين يعتمدون أشكال غير مألوفة لمنازل شيدوها وفق تصاميمهم الخاصة.
ومن أشكال البيوت غير التقليدية ما هو على شكل حذاء أو طبق طائر، فيما تظهر بيوت بشكلها الهندسي الطبيعي لكنها مائلة أو مقلوبة رأسا على عقب.
المصدر: RT + وكالات


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

علماء النفس يكتشفون سبب اتخاذ الناس قرارات خاطئة







اكتشف العلماء ان سبب اتخاذ الناس قرارات خاطئة يعود الى عدم رغبتهم في التميز عن الآخرين.        
اكتشف علماء من جامعة السوربون الفرنسية ومعهد الدراسات والبحوث في مجال المعلوماتية وجامعة إكزتر البريطانية، ان عدم الرغبة بالتميز عن الآخرين يجبرنا على اتخاذ قرارات خاطئة. وان الناس تستند الى آراء غيرها أكثر مما على رأيها الشخصي.
استخدم العلماء في دراستهم نماذج رياضية لفهم آلية تطور المعلومات الاجتماعية. كما اجروا تجارب على الحيوانات، وتبين انه من البساطة الرضوخ الى تأثير رأي الآخرين.
استنتاج العلماء يعكس الصراع الكلاسيكي بين المصالح الذاتية والجماعية. هذا الصراع يمكن ان يسبب صعوبات في التكييف للظروف الجديدة.
بسبب "غريزة القطيع" يكرر الكثيرون ما يقوله الآخرون، دون أن يعبروا عن رأيهم بصراحة. هذه الاستراتيجية تخفض الاحساس بمختلف التغيرات. قد يكون هذا مفيدا في حالات ما، ولكن إذا كان الرأي أو الموقف الشخصي متعارضا مع رأي المجموعة فقد تظهر مشاكل ما.
ويذكر ان العلماء اجروا دراسة علمية، استنتجوا من نتائجها ان شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي مثل "فيسبوك"، و"تويتر" وغيرهما يمكنها ان تسبب الادمان عليها،  مثل المشروبات الكحولية والمخدرات.
المصدر: RT+ارغومينتي اي فاكتي


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*المسيحيون يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد حول العالم *

عيد الميلاد ثاني أهم الأعياد المسيحية بعد عيد القيامة، وهو يُمثل ذكرى ميلاد  السيد المسيح ليلة 24 ديسمبر ونهار 25 في التقويم الغريغوري وعشية 6 يناير ونهار 7 في التقييم اليولياني. 








البابا فرانسيس يبارك تمثالا يمثل المسيح طفلا بالمبخرة في يده بكنيسة القديس بطرس،الفاتيكان 24 ديسمبر 






متعبدون مسيحيون يصلون داخل الكهف الذي يعتقد أن السيدة مريم وضعت فيه السيد المسيح أسفل كنيسة المهد








الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس يتبادل التحية مع البطريرك اللاتيني فؤاد طوال في كنيسة المهد، 25 ديسمبر 







الكاهن مايكل غرانت يحمل صليبا عملاقا لمسافة 10 كيلومترات في فلادلفيا بالولايات المتحدة، 20 ديسمبر 







متعبدة تتلقى البركات داخل الكهف الذي يعتقد أن السيدة مريم وضعت فيه السيد المسيح أسفل كنيسة المهد








المسيحيون من زوار كنيسة المهد يضيؤون الشموع في موقع ميلاد المسيح بالضفة الغربية 24 ديسمبر 







البابا فرانسيس يقبل تمثالا يمثل المسيح طفلا في كنيسة القديس بطرس بالفاتيكان، 24 ديسمبر 









البطريرك اللاتيني فؤاد طوال يحمل تمثالا يمثل المسيح طفلا في كنيسة المهد بالضفة الغربية، 25 ديسمبر 






مرددو الترانيم الدينية ينشدون أمام تمثال يمثل السيد المسيح في كنيسة كاثوليكية بالصين، 24 ديسمبر


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*أجواء عيد رأس السنة في مدينة سان بطرسبورغ*


ندعوكم لمشاهدة جولة مصورة لأجواء عيد رأس السنة في مدينة سان بطرسبورغ الروسية..














ساعة رأس السنة في مبنى "غاستيني دفور"







مبنى مجلس الدوما لمدينة سان بطرسبورغ







قصر ابداع الاطفال







مبنى الادميرالية







كاثدرائية القديس اسحاقيوس







قصر سمولني







تمثال الامبراطورة كاترين الثانية


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

"داعش" والإرهاب 







داعش تنشر الإرهاب في العالم


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2014)

انتى نقلتى نشاطك هنا انى عشان تكسبى المليون
بتعملى  مسلسل سنبل  ولا اية ههههههه


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انتى نقلتى نشاطك هنا انى عشان تكسبى المليون
> بتعملى  مسلسل سنبل  ولا اية ههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه اديني بحاول 
بتمنى يعجبكم ذوقي 
بس فيديوهات مش شغالة عندي


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*أشجار رأس السنة تنصب بانتظار العام الجديد*

تستعد معظم دول العالم لاستقبال العام الجديد بتزيين أبرز الشوارع والساحات بالأضواء الملونة وأشجار عيد رأس السنة. وقد أخذت الشجرة أشكالاً فنية مبتكرة في بعض الدول







شجر رأس السنة في باريس







شجرة رأس السنة في ألمانيا







شجرة رأس السنة في مدريد







شجرة بشرية لرأس السنة دخلت موسوعة غينيس







شجرة بطول 85 متراً في البرازيل







شجرة رأس السنة من الأسماك في طوكيو








شجرة من البلاتينيوم بسعر 2,5 مليون دولار في اليابان







شجرة من مكعبات الليغو بطول 8 أمتار في لندن








شجرة رأس السنة في العاصمة الأمريكية


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اديني بحاول
> بتمنى يعجبكم ذوقي
> بس فيديوهات مش شغالة عندي


ولا عندى عشان فلاشة حاليا
اة طبعا اخبارك جميلة وشيقة
الى الامام يا روميل قصدى انى هههههه


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ولا عندى عشان فلاشة حاليا
> اة طبعا اخبارك جميلة وشيقة
> الى الامام يا روميل قصدى انى هههههه


يمكن انا كمان الفلاشة معطلة
ثانكس 
ربنا يباركك 
المهم الخدمة تستمر وربنا يتمجد


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الجميع على موعد مع ظاهرة طبيعية نادرة وفريدة بداية العام الجديد









سيكون سكان المعمورة مع بداية العام 2015 الجديد على موعد مع ظاهرة انعدام الجاذبية على كوكب الأرض.        

لا صحة لظاهرة انعدام الجاذبية في الرابع من يناير المقبل                     
تعطي هذه الظاهرة الفريدة التي تحصل مرة كل ألف سنة، والتي ستحل في الساعة 19:47 (بتوقيت موسكو) من يوم 4 يناير/كانون الثاني المقبل، تعطي فرصة للتحليق في الهواء نتيجة انعدام جاذبية الأرض لمدة ثلاث ثوان كاملة.
يقول عالم الفلك البريطاني، باتريك مور، خلال هذه اللحظة يصطف كوكب المشتري وكوكب بلوتو في خط واحد، حيث ستسحب كتلتهما الكبيرة تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية عليهما، مما يضعفها بعض الشيء بالنسبة للسكان. هذه الظاهرة ستسمح لكل شخص بأن يشعر وكأنه يعيش حالة انعدام الوزن ، حيث سيمكنه القفز عاليا بخفة غير معهودة.


المصدر: RT + تيليبورت.رو


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مبنى يقهر خبراء المتفجرات ويصمد أمام 3 محاولات لتدميره


[YOUTUBE]Rfi9-I2ryHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

هاد ضبط معي الباقي نجرب


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

سقوط طائرة ماليزية في المحيط الهادئ على متنها 162 راكبا

سقطت طائرة ماليزية تابعة لشركة Air Asia الأحد 28 ديسمبر/كانون الأول في مياه المحيط الهادئ بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية.        وقال سوبرياندي مينغو، المتحدث باسم الهيئة الوطنية الأندونيسية للطوارئ إن الطائرة سقطت قرب جزيرة بليتونغ الماليزية في مياه المحيط الهادئ بعد أن واجهت مطبات جوية عنيفة ومحاولة ربانها تغيير مسارها.
وكانت المتحدثة باسم وزارة النقل الأندونيسية، هادي مصطفى قال أنه برج المراقبة الجوية بجاكرتا فقد عند الساعة 6.17 صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي(23:17 بتوقيت جرينتش.)الاتصال بطائرة ركاب ماليزية من طراز إيرباص200- A320، تابعة لشركة"Air Asia" كانت متجهة من مدينة سورابايا الأندونيسية إلى سنغافورة، وعلى متنها 155 راكبا و7 من طاقمها.


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

وقال مسؤول آخر بالوزارة إن "قائد الطائرة طلب مسارا غير معتاد" قبل فقدان الاتصال بها، وهو ما أكده المتحدث باسم المراقبين الجويين في جاكرتا.
وذكرت وسائل الإعلام الإندونيسية أن الطائرة كانت تقل 149 أندونيسيا و3 من كوريا الجنوبية، وراكبا واحدا من كل من سنغافورة وبريطانيا وماليزيا، وأن من بين الركاب 16 طفلا ورضيعا واحدا.
من جهتها  أكدت شركة "Air Asia" أن عملية البحث والإنقاذ قد بدأت.
وكان من المقرر أن تصل الطائرة ذات الرحلة رقم (QZ8501)إلى سنغافورة الساعة 8.30 بتوقيت سنغافورة(0030 بتوقيت غرينتش.)، إلا أن مطار سنغافورة قال على موقعه على الانترنت إن الرحلة"تأخرت".
*واشنطن تعرض المساعدة في جهود البحث عن الطائرة المفقودة *
وأعلنت الخارجية الأمريكية في بيان الأحد 28 ديسمبر/كانون الأول أن الولايات المتحدة مستعدة للمساعدة في عمليات البحث عن الطائرة الماليزية المفقودة تابعة لشركة الطيران الآسيوية.
وصرحت الوزارة أنها "مثلما فعلنا في الماضي، فإن الولايات المتحدة مستعدة للمساعدة على أي نحو يكون مجديا".
وأكدت في بيانها أنه لا يوجد بين الركاب وعددهم 155 على هذه الرحلة أي شخص يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية أو سافر بجواز أمريكي.








رحلة الطائرة الماليزية
صور ذوي المفقودين







                            صور لذوي المفقودين







                            ذوي المفقودين

وهذا هو الحادث الجوي الثالث الذي تتعرض له طائرة ركاب ماليزية عام 2014، إذ سبق وأن اختفت في الثامن من مارس/آذار الماضي فوق المحيط الهادئ في ظروف غامضة طائرة تقل الرحلة MH370 من كوالالمبور إلى بكين وعلى متنها 239 راكبا.







البحث عن الطائرة الماليزية المفقودة

كما تحطمت طائرة ماليزية أخرى (بوينغ 777) في 17 يوليو/ تموز الماضي في أجواء دونيتسك شرقي أوكرانيا التي تشهد نزاعا عسكريا، ما أسفر عن مقتل جميع ركاب البالغ عددهم 298.






                            الطائرة الماليزية التي تحطمت في أكرانيا

وتشير معطيات التحقيق في تحطم الماليزية، المستمر حتى الآن، إلى أنها أسقطت نتيجة ارتطامها بجسم خارجي. وقال محققون روس إن تحطم الطائرة نجم عن صاروخ أوكراني. 
*مواصفات الطائرة إيرباص200- A320*






إ
يرباص200- A320
تأسست شركة الطيران " AirAsia " سنة 1993 مع شبكة طرق امتدت عبر أكثر من 20 دولة. وسعت " AirAsia " إلى تمهيد الطريق لملاحة منخفضة الأسعار بواسطة حلول مبتكرة وعملية، إلى جانب الشركات الحليفة لها "AirAsia X" و"AirAsia" تايلاند و"AirAsia" إندونيسيا و"AirAsia Inc" .​


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

المحكمة العليا الروسية تدرج "داعش"و"جبهة النصرة" في قائمة الإرهاب








أصدرت المحكمة العليا في روسيا الاثنين 29 ديسمبر/كانون الأول قرارا اعتبرت بموجبه تنظيمي "الدولة الإسلامية" و"جبهة النصرة" منظمتين إرهابيتين، وحظرت نشاطاتهما على أراضي البلاد.        
وبعد سريان هذا القرار، سيدرج تنظيما "الدولة الإسلامية" و"جبهة النصرة" في قائمة المحكمة للمنظمات الإرهابية، ما يعني أن أي مشاركة في نشاطاتهما ستعد وفق القانون الروسي جريمة جنائية.
وأيدت المحكمة العليا الروسية بذلك دعوى من النائب العام رفعت بالخصوص، وجاء في نص الحكم "قررت المحكمة العليا عقب الاستماع لممثلي النيابة العامة وجهاز الأمن الفدرالي في روسيا، وبعد دراسة حيثياث القضية، تلبية طلب النائب العام، واعتبار تنظيمي "الدولة الإسلامية" و"جبهة النصرة" إرهابيين وحظر نشاطاتهما في البلاد .
لم تفصح المحكمة إلا عن جزء فقط من منطوق الحكم، كون جلساتها جرت خلف أبواب مغلقة، نظرا لسرية الوثائق التي تتضمنها حيثياث القضية.
وكما هو معلوم، فإن تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" الذي ينشط بشكل خاص على الأراضي العراقية والسورية، تأسس عام 2006 في العراق بعد اندماج 11 مجموعة إسلامية متطرفة على رأسها فرع تنظيم "القاعدة" المحلي.
أما "جبهة النصرة" فهي أيضا مرتبطة بالقاعدة، وتأسست عام 2012 في سوريا بدعم من تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" في العراق.
وأعلنت وزارة الخارجية الروسية تعليقا على قرار المحكمة أن "اعتبار المحكمة العليا تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" و"جبهة النصرة" تنظيمين إرهابيين، خطوة في إطار تنفيذ روسيا لقراري مجلس الأمن رقم 2170 و2178".
المصدر: RT + "تاس"


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2014)

دراسة: "ايبوبروفين" يمكنه اطالة العمر







بينت نتائج الدراسة العلمية التي اجريت على مستحضر "ايبوبروفين" انه قادر على اطالة عمر الكائنات المخبرية مثل الفئران والديدان الخيطية.        
على ضوء هذه النتائج ادرج هذا المستحضر في قائمة المستحضرات التي تطيل العمر مثل "الأسبيرين" و "الميتفورمين" الذي يخفض مستوى السكر في الدم.
أختبر العالم، مايكل بوليمينس وفريقه العلمي من جامعة تكساس، هذا المستحضر على الخمائر والديدان وذباب الفاكهة. نتيجة هذا الاختبار تبينت إطالة عمر الخمائر بنسبة 17 بالمائة والديدان الخيطية وذباب الفاكهة بنسبة 10 بالمائة.
وتجدر الاشارة الى أن مستحضر "ايبوبروفين" دواء مضاد للالتهابات، من مجموعة حمض البروبيونيك الذي يخفف الآلام ويخفض الحرارة.







ايبوبروفين

هذه المادة تقضي على الالتهابات داخل الجسم، التي تظهر مع التقدم بالعمر، والتي كما يبدو تعجل في الشيخوخة. إضافة لهذا، بينت نتائج تحليلات مختلفة، ان الأشخاص الذين يتناولون هذا المستحضر خلال فترة زمنية طويلة، أقل عرضة للإصابة بالزهايمر ومرض باركنسون. ولكن لم يكتشف سبب ذلك حتى الآن.
كما اكتشف الفريق العلمي ان المستحضر غير مستوى بعض الحوامض الأمينية في خلايا الخمائر. فهل بهذا الشكل يساعد هذا المستحضر في اطالة الحياة ؟.


المصدر: RT+ برافدا.رو


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3X8AubDrRR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

​ 

*اغنية اوزجان دنيز كذبة yalan mi - اغاني تركية*​ 
​ 
*الفنان المبدع اوزجان دنيز ozcan deniz*​ 
*اغنية بعنوان yalan mi بالعربي كذبة*​ 
*كتبت لكم مقطع من الأغنية باللغة التركية وترجمتها للعربية*​ 
*saninle yilar yili kadare karsu dordum*​ 
*لأجلكي وقفت سنين عديدة أمام القدر*​ 
*bu sevda daniznde dimek bizde bogulduk*​ 
*وفي بحر الحب قد غرقنا نحن ايضاً*​ 
*kac gece sabahladik uykulardan uyandik*​ 
*كم من ليل سهرنا حتى الصباح وافقنا من النوم*​ 
*bu yagmrlu decelar boc yra biz osandik*​ 
*ذهبت سدى سهرنا في ليالينا الممطرة*​ 
*sanin icn agladum yalan mi yalan mi*​ 
*من اجلكي بكيت كثيرا وكلها كذبة*​ 

*للتحميل بصيغة mp3 من هنا  أ–zcan - Deniz طھط*ظ…ظٹظ„ ● ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط±ظˆط* ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط§ظ‚ ظ„طھط*ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ*​​


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

صور زواج روعة لقطات رومانسية تجنن للعرسان 2014


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*سوف أقدم لكم بعض الصور الرومانسية المتحركة لمحبي الرومانسية والصور الهادئة والجميلة*

*وان شاء الله سوف تنال رضاكم واعجابكم .*


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

مَعْــك فَقــط ؛ أَرى اَلجــزء اَلذّي يُگمّـلُ رُوْحِــيْ http://www.alzuhra.com/vb/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif


----------



## اني بل (31 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2NNi57W4mDU&list=RD2NNi57W4mDU#t=0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2015)

يا خوفى بعد د ة كلة مش تكسبى المسابقة هههههههه


----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2015)

احتفالات راس السنة 2015 اليوم في دبي ، حيث يعتبر عيد رأس السنة 2015 ليلة الكريسماس فى الإمارات العربية المتحدة فى العاصمة دبي “برج خليفة” من أكثر الأيام زيادة فى نشاط السياحة حيث يقدم الآلاف من كافة بلدان العالم العربية والأوروبية والأسيوية لحضور الإحتفالات.
وأوضح العقيد عبد الله خليفة المري أنه سيتم تأمين إحتفالات برج خليفة بما يقرب بـ 2500 فرد من الأمن لتنظيم الحفل فى كل أرجاء المدينة، حيث يتواجد سائحين من جميع جنسيات العالم لحضور قمة حفل رأس السنة 2015 والذى قد يتفوق على نظيراته فى العواصم الأجنبية مثل لندن وسيدني.

وأضاف المتحدث الرسمي بإسم شركة “إعمار العقارية” المسئولة عن تنظيم فعاليات الاحتفالات أنهم جاهزين بخطة مختلفة تماما عن الأعوام السابقة لنستمر فى المقدمة، ونتخطى أكبر الدول الأوروبية، وأشار على دور وزارة الداخلية لتنظيم المرور والترتيب لسلامة كافة المتواجدين.

وأوضح أحد المسئولين أن كافة الفنادق فى دبي كاملة العدد خلال عطلة عيد رأس السنة ورفضت الكثير من الحجوزات خلال الأيام القادمة، وشرح أسباب ارتفاع الأسعار خلال هذا الأسبوع بالتحديد، حيث قال زيادة الطلب على حجز الغرف لحضور الإحتفالات كان هو السبب الرئيسى وراء زيادة السعر.

وسيتألق برج خليفة فى العاصمة الاماراتية دبي فى ليلة رأس السنة 2015 خلال الجزء الأول بالعروض الضوئية المذهلة باللونين الذهبي والفضي مترافقة مع الألعاب النارية من على الأبراج والأبنية المحيطة ضمن منطقة وسط مدينة دبي لتنير سماء المدينة بكل تألق وفي الجزء الثاني سيكتسي “برج خليفة” بحلقات وأمواج زاخرة بألوان قوس القزح تتراقص على طول البرج الذي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 828 مترا.

وخلال الجزء الثالث ستتألق منطقة وسط مدينة دبي بتشكيلة رائعة من النجوم الذهبية المتألقة مع وهج باللون الوردي في حين أن الجزء الرابع سيتضمن باقة من التأثيرات الضوئية التي ستغطي وجهات البرج كافة.

أما الجزآن الأخيران فسيحويان فقرة متصاعدة تدريجيا مع عروض ضوئية متمايلة تغمر أجزاء البرج وذلك قبيل العد التنازلي لحلول العام الجديد في مشهد خلاب لم يسبق له مثيل ليمسي “برج خليفة” ـ أعلى بناء شيده الإنسان في العالم ـ منارة تضيء ما حولها في هذا الاستعراض الضوئي الرائع.


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

الشوط الاول خلص والاهلى والمصرى لسه 0 0


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

*الماتش خلص 1\1:vava:
الاهلي اتحسد في هنا ناس زملكاوية عنيهم مدورة ومأورة ياساتر يارب*


*اني* ربنا معاكي للمليون فات كتير مابقي الا القليل:smile02​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الماتش خلص 1\1:vava:
> الاهلي اتحسد في هنا ناس زملكاوية عنيهم مدورة ومأورة ياساتر يارب*
> 
> 
> *اني* ربنا معاكي للمليون فات كتير مابقي الا القليل:smile02​


*اتمنى يكون الحكم مبسوط
الجون اللى جابوه فاول 100 % 
والشوط التانى حاسب 4 دقايق بس وقت بدل ضايع 6 تغييرات والحارس اتصاب دقيقتين  ده غير الفاولات وكل شويه واحد يتصاب 
*​


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *اتمنى يكون الحكم مبسوط
> الجون اللى جابوه فاول 100 %
> والشوط التانى حاسب 4 دقايق بس وقت بدل ضايع 6 تغييرات والحارس اتصاب دقيقتين  ده غير الفاولات وكل شويه واحد يتصاب
> *​


يعنى نقول اية على الاهلاوية
قارن دة مع ماتش الزمالك بتاع عاشور


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى نقول اية على الاهلاوية
> قارن دة مع ماتش الزمالك بتاع عاشور


ياعم اقارن ايه بس 
رؤوف بدل ما يشوط الكورة شاط رجل سعد سمير وجابله رباط صليبي الكورة راحت لعبد الحكيم حطها فى الجون وده قدام عين الحكم وتقولى قارن @:act31:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *اتمنى يكون الحكم مبسوط
> الجون اللى جابوه فاول 100 %
> والشوط التانى حاسب 4 دقايق بس وقت بدل ضايع 6 تغييرات والحارس اتصاب دقيقتين  ده غير الفاولات وكل شويه واحد يتصاب
> *​


*الماتش ده متباع ياجو:smile01*​


grges monir قال:


> يعنى نقول اية على الاهلاوية
> قارن دة مع ماتش الزمالك بتاع عاشور


*نوكومينت ياجركس:vava:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

الريال كسبان 2-0 
هو يوم نحس من اوله ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اني* ربنا معاكي للمليون فات كتير مابقي الا القليل:smile02​



:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> الريال كسبان 2-0
> هو يوم نحس من اوله ​


*ده انهي شوط مش متابعه:vava:*​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


*مش كده برضو ياملوكة
واهو بتعليقك ده فات اكتر من الكتير وباقي اقل من القليل*:smile02

*منورة*:t25:​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده انهي شوط مش متابعه:vava:*​
> 
> ​


الشوط الاول الدقيقه 40 
ريال مدريد 2
اسبانيول 0


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

*اممممم وانت زعلان ليه ان مدريد كسبان :O
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

تشيلسى 1
نيوكاسل 0 
هدف لاوسكار عكس سير اللعب 
الدقيقه 43 الشوط الاول


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اممممم وانت زعلان ليه ان مدريد كسبان :O
> *​


احبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووش :smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> احبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووش :smile02


*طيب يارب يكسب 4 صفر:smile01*


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب يارب يكسب 4 صفر:smile01*


ماهو هيكسب ياختى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> ماهو هيكسب ياختى


:ura1::ura1:

*وبعدين سيبك من الماتشات دي
وخلينا في الاهلي وخيبة الاهلي 

هو عنده ماتشات مؤجله تاني مع مين انا نسيت
*


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :ura1::ura1:
> 
> *وبعدين سيبك من الماتشات دي
> وخلينا في الاهلي وخيبة الاهلي
> ...


*معرفش مؤجلات بس الشهر ده  عنده مدعكة 
الزمالك وبتروجيت وانبي 
وفيه طهطا فى الكاس
واول اتنين عنده الجيش والشرطة هههههه
كل دول سعد سمير مش هيلعب فيهم 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

*الريال 3-0 عن طريق ناتشووو 
السيتى يحرز الهدف الاول على ايفرتون - فرناندينهو 
تشيلسي يحرز الهدف التانى على نيوكاسل - كوستا  

*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2015)

ايفرتون احرز التعادل على السيتى 1-1 الدقيقة 76 
والدورى الانجليزى مولع نار


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2015)

فاجأتوني انتو بتحبوا الرياضة مثلي انا بحب الفوتبول اوي ومتابعة الدوريات وبحب الريال ومانشستر يونايتد


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الماتش ده متباع ياجو:smile01*​
> *نوكومينت ياجركس:vava:*​


سكوت الظالم عبادة هههههه


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2015)

صدقوني يا احبتي ربحت المليون لما شفتكم بتشجعوني بحبكم اوووووي ياغاليين 
سامحوني مش بسأل عليكم لأن النت مش كويس العاصفة الثلجية مازالت تضرب منطقتنا والبرد مميت للحقيقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*موضوع لذيذ انى بل 
بس اللى هيبقى صاحب المشاركة المليون ياترى هياخد ايه  
هبقى اجيب البت بتول وندخل نرغى شوية هنا كل يوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *معرفش مؤجلات بس الشهر ده  عنده مدعكة
> الزمالك وبتروجيت وانبي
> وفيه طهطا فى الكاس
> واول اتنين عنده الجيش والشرطة هههههه
> ...


*بص هو ماتشه مع الزمالك ده عادي مايتخافش منه
ترقيصة من ترزيجيه مع هجمة من متعب خلاص كسبنا الماتش يامعلم:smile01
وطهطا دي برضو مايتخفش منها دي في جيبنا الصغير
الخوف كله من الجيش والشرطة ربنا يستر ويعدي المظاهرات قصدي الماتشات دي علي خير:smile02
*​


oesi no قال:


> ايفرتون احرز التعادل على السيتى 1-1 الدقيقة 76
> والدورى الانجليزى مولع نار


*:ura1:مش متابعه امانة عليك ابقا وافينا بالاحداث*​


اني بل قال:


> فاجأتوني انتو بتحبوا الرياضة مثلي انا بحب الفوتبول اوي ومتابعة الدوريات وبحب الريال ومانشستر يونايتد


*طبعا يابنتي انا بحب الكورة اكتر من الاكل اصلا:smile01*​


grges monir قال:


> سكوت الظالم عبادة هههههه


*لا مانا هاسكت عشان ماتزعلش من كلامي يازملكاوي انت:act31:*​


اني بل قال:


> صدقوني يا احبتي ربحت المليون لما شفتكم بتشجعوني بحبكم اوووووي ياغاليين
> سامحوني مش بسأل عليكم لأن النت مش كويس العاصفة الثلجية مازالت تضرب منطقتنا والبرد مميت للحقيقة


*حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ياارب 
ويكون معاكم في الجوو بتاعكم ده

*​


R.O.R.O قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ انى بل
> بس اللى هيبقى صاحب المشاركة المليون ياترى هياخد ايه
> هبقى اجيب البت بتول وندخل نرغى شوية هنا كل يوم
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*نورتي يابيبي 
ويلا نديها رغي 
وانا جنبي كل المقاومات
فيشار تلاقي كحك تلاقي لب تلاقي حلويات تلاقي:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نورتي يابيبي
> ويلا نديها رغي
> وانا جنبي كل المقاومات
> فيشار تلاقي كحك تلاقي لب تلاقي حلويات تلاقي:smile01
> *​


*بس انا بردااانة دوقتى ومش قادرة ارغى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس انا بردااانة دوقتى ومش قادرة ارغى *​


*طيب شاوري ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب شاوري ههههههههههه*​


*مانا عمالة بشارو وانتى ولا انتى هنا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مانا عمالة بشارو وانتى ولا انتى هنا
> *​


*مانا بشاورلك برضو من تحت البطانية بس انتي مش شيفاني تقريبا*:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانا بشاورلك برضو من تحت البطانية بس انتي مش شيفاني تقريبا*:smile02​


*ايه بتقولى ايه 
بتاكلى البطة نية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*لا بقولك انا هنا بقالي ساعه مستنية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بقولك انا هنا بقالي ساعه مستنية *​


*عااااوزة ملوخية ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*اتأخرتي ليه انا همشي بعد شوية*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*لا مافيش بطاطة مشوية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*انا شامة ريحة تقليه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*مافيش هنا فسقية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*طيب تسمعي معايا اغنيه بهيه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

* عاوزة اسمع عدوية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*طيب ماتيجي نسمع مريام فارس انا مش انانية :d*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا كفاية لحد كده يا مفترية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*هههههههههههههههه ليه كده ياشوقيه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خلاص تعبت يا سعدية*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*طيب تعالي ندفي تحت الشمسية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب تعالي ندفي تحت الشمسية *​


*طب امشى من قداميا :nunu0000:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*طب ليه كده طه يافوزية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب ليه كده طه يافوزية *​


*علشان عاوزوة انام يا حمدية 
واستهدى بالله كده 
بدل ما اديكى بالبونية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*ههههههههههههه
طيب واهون عليكي بعد كل العشرة دية 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> طيب واهون عليكي بعد كل العشرة دية
> *​


*انتى حبيبة قلبى وعنيا 
:t25::t25::t25:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*ربنا مايحرمنيش منك ويخليكي ليا :**​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2015)

ايه حكايه المليون دى-- و بعدين الى مشاركته هتبقى رقم مليون -- هيكسب ايه بئا هههههه
صباح الخير عليكم كلكم


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

هتحصل مشكلة كبيرة هنا قوووى
لو حدفاز بالمسابقة غير الاتنين دول
انى بل 
جرجس منير
ومش عاوز حد يقولى اشمعنا
لا تجادل  ولا تناقش ههههه


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

دى مشاركات برضة
محسسنى انكم سواقين ميكروباص وبتنادوا على بعض هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دى مشاركات برضة
> محسسنى انكم سواقين ميكروباص وبتنادوا على بعض هههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههه
حد يكسب واحنا موجودين ودى تيجى برضوا 
الله مش الموضوع عاوز مشاركات 
وبعدين حتى ده احنا مرغناش ده انا كنت بردانة ومش قادرة ارغى  
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

يالهوي الناس بقيت تكلم نفسها وترد كمان )

اهلا بالعام الجديد 2015 اللي جننكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه حكايه المليون دى-- و بعدين الى مشاركته هتبقى رقم مليون -- هيكسب ايه بئا هههههه
> صباح الخير عليكم كلكم


هيكسب دفاية بالكهربا احبووو 
صباحك ورد 
طمنينى ع مراخيرك واخبار الطماطم ايه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2015)

لا يوجد مستحيل عند الرب
كل شىء مستطاع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دى مشاركات برضة
> محسسنى انكم سواقين ميكروباص وبتنادوا على بعض هههههههه


*طيب ماتخليناش ناخدها تحدي ونوصل للمليون بجد
وفي فتره وجيزة كمان ,, جيزززززة






فيصل فصيل
عتبه
ورااااااااق:t33:
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ماتخليناش ناخدها تحدي ونوصل للمليون بجد
> وفي فتره وجيزة كمان ,, جيزززززة
> 
> 
> ...


هههههه التحدى دة فى صالح روك مش صالحنا
هنعض فى بعض عشان نكسب وفى الاخر تعمل مذبحة بورسعيد التانية عشان خاطر المليون ههههههه


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2015)

مان يونايتد يخسر على ارضه بهدف مقابل لاشئ وينتزع سوثمبتون المركز الثالث منه بفارق نقطتين للاسف


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2015)

الزمالك فاز على نجوم المستقبل فريق الدرجة التانيه 2-1 بهدف اول اوفسايد يراه اى كفيف والهدف التانى فى الدقيقة 87 هيه ارزاااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2015)

برسا واتلتيكو مدريد مباراة نارية بس بدون كوستا


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2015)

نابولي وجوفنتوس في مباراة ثأرية لليوفي


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2015)

*برشلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونه 3-1 على فرقه المصارعين اتليتكو مدريد 
قول عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2015)

فريق برسا بيستاهل قدم مباراة عالية المستوى برع فيه نيمار وكان خصم عنيد وميسي بختراقاته الفظيعة وشوية لسواريز اللي لسى ما استعاد لياقته 
مبروك برسا مع اني اتمنيت يتعادلوا عشان الريال


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2015)

*هنزعل من بعض كدة يا انى 
يتعادلوا ايه بس 
وريال مين 
انتى مدريدية 

*​


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *هنزعل من بعض كدة يا انى *​
> *يتعادلوا ايه بس *
> *وريال مين *
> *انتى مدريدية *​


 
هههههه مابدهاش زعل ياقمر 
الحلو نكون خصمين بس متوافقين متحابين ههههههه
الرياضة فيها الخاسر والرابح 
والشاطر اللي بيربح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> الزمالك فاز على نجوم المستقبل فريق الدرجة التانيه 2-1 بهدف اول اوفسايد يراه اى كفيف والهدف التانى فى الدقيقة 87 هيه ارزاااااااااااااااااااااق


ايون بأمانة الجون كان اوفسايد
وواضحه جدا






هما مين نجوم المستقبل دول اصلا اللي مسخروا الزمالك كده:t33:​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

يوفي يأثر لخسارته السوبر الايطالي امام نابولي ويفوز عليه بنفس نتيجة برسا واتلتيكو 3 : 1


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

كريستيانو رونالدو لاعب ميرينغى يفوز للمرةالثالثة بالكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب لموسم 2014
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك رونالدو اللقب الغالي فرحنالك


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

بالصور | الطريق إلى الكرة الذهبية 2014

ديسمبر: مانويل نوير أنهى عام 2013 وهو على القمة بعد أضاف بايرن ميونخ لقب كأس العالم للأندية إلى لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6114964331.jpg


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

كريستيانو اخيرا كسب ميسى هههههه


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

مانويل نوير يُشيد برونالدو ويتحدث عن إدخال التكنولوجيا في عالم كرة القدم
أشاد حارس مرمى بايرن ميونيخ "مانويل نوير" بالمستويات الكبيرة التي قدمها رونالدو خلال سنة 2014 مؤكدًا أن جزءً كبيرًا من نجاحات الريال كان بفضله، كما تطرق لطموحاته خلال سنة 2015 ولإدخال التكنولوجيا في كرة القدم.
الحارس الألماني المرشح للفوز بالكرة الذهبية قال في تصريحاته "رونالدو كان مُبهرًا وجزء كبير من نجاحات ريال مدريد كان بفضله. إنه لاعب من الطراز الأول"
أما عن اللاعبين الذين يتمنى اللعب رفقتهم "يعجبني اللعب رفقة الأندية الناجحة. هناك مجموعة من اللاعبين الذي يمرون في ذهني، لكنني لا أستطيع الحديث عن لاعب واحد فقط، فتاريخ كرة القدم مليء باللاعبين الرائعين"
وبخصوص التكنولوجيا "من المهم جدًا إدخال التكنولوجيا في كرة القدم، فالأمر كان ليغير نتائج بعض المباريات خلال مونديال 2010. جميعنا شاهدنا ما حصل في السابق، وأعتقد أن التكنولوجيا ستكون في مصلحتنا"
وأنهى حديثه " أتمنى الفوز بلقب ما رفقة البايرن هذه السنة رغم أن هدفنا هو الفوز بثلاثة ألقاب...نهائي الأبطال سيُلعب في برلين وإمكانية الفوز به تُعطينا حافزًا كبيرًا"


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

كريستيانو رونالدو يُريد معادلة ميسي ثم تخطيه! 

عبر نجم ريال مدريد "كريستيانو رونالدو" عن سعادته الكبيرة بالفوز بالكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب في العالم خلال سنة 2014، كما أكد أنه سيعمل جاهدًا للفوز بالجائزة خلال السنوات المقبلة ومعادلة ليونيل ميسي الذي فاز بها أربع مرات. 

وحقق الدون CR7 الكرة الذهبية للمرة الثالثة في مسيرته، وخلال استلامه لها قال "أريد أن أشكر المدرب، زملائي، رئيسي وريال مدريد. الأمر كان بمثابة حلم بالنسبة لي، ولم أكن أظن أنني سأفوز بلقب مثل هذا في السابق. أشعر بسعادة كبيرة الآن"

ثم أضاف في نفس السياق "أريد أن أواصل العمل بنفس الطريقة التي أعمل بها الآن وأن أفوز بمزيد من الألقاب مع فريقي. أشكر ابني وأمي كذلك، كما لا أنسى الأشخاص الذين ساعدوني لكي أتطور" 

وأنهى حديثه "لا أنسى توجيه الشكر لمنتخب البرتغال كذلك. لم أكن أتوقع أن أفوز بالكرة الذهبية لثلاث مرات، والآن أريد أن أفوز بها للمرة الرابعة مثل ميسي ولم لا الخامسة كذلك. لا أريد التوقف عند هذا الحد"


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2015)

ميسي : أجمل جائزة  يمكن أن تفوز بها هي تسمر العالم أمام التلفاز كل أسبوع  لمشاهدتك ، مهما كانت ميولهم  والوان أنديتهم ودرجة تعصبهم ..


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

هدف خاميس في مرمى أمام الأوروجواي يفوز بجائزة بوشكاش

أحرز نجم ريال مدريد ومنتخب كولومبيا "خاميس رودريجيز" جائزة بوشكاش لأفضل هدف في سنة 2014 وذلك بفضل هدفه الرائع في ثمن نهائي كأس العالم أمام الأوروجواي والذي كان قذيفة لا تصد ولا ترد في زاوية مستحيلة بعد أن استقبل الكرة بصدره بطريقة راقية.

هدف خاميس كان يتنافس مع هدفي روبين فان بيرسي والآيرلندية ستيفاني روش على الجائزة. فهدف النجم الهولندي كان في مرمى إيكر كاسياس خلال دور مجموعة نهائيات كأس العالم، حيث ارتمى بطريقة لا تصدق برأسه على الكرة متفوقًا على حارس مرمى الاسبان الذي بقي متسمرًا في مرماه يراقب الكرة.

أما هدف روش فقد كان في مرمى ويكسفورد يوتس خلال الدوري الأيرلندي النسوي لكرة القدم، حيث أنها استلمت الكرة بطريقة مهارية جدًا على مشارف منطقة الجزاء ثم أطلقت تسديدة سكنت الشباك


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

أنظر لنفسك من خلال عيناك وليس من خلال عيون العالم , لانك سترى  نفسك  من خلال عيونهم بانك لم تفعل شيئا , اما من خلال عيونك ستجد الشّخص الذّي سيتغير بكل شجاعة لشخص يفتخر به الجميع ..

لاتسكن نفسك في عزلتك وليس المقصود في عزلة لوحدك , فهناك الكثير من الاشخاص عزلتهم تكون بين النّاس ولكنهم ينجرف كل واحد منهم بين عقول العالم , اعزل نفسك المقصود من تفكيرهم اسمع لكل العالم ولكن لاتتغير من خلال مفهومهم بل اسمع فقط ولكن لاتتاثر ..

لاتسكت عن حقك ولكن حاول ان تستوعبهم و الصّبر , وبعدها افعل ماتراه مناسبا ..


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

إن الإنسان هو الذي يجعل الصدق عظيماً , وليس الصدق هو الذي يجعل الإنسان عظيماً.

- اثنان لا يغيران رأيهما : أعقل الناس وأسخف الناس , أعقل الناس لثقته بعقله وأسخف الناس لضعف عقله .

- قلّما يخطىء من يحكم نفسه ويضبط شهواته .

- ينظر الرجل الطيب فيما هو أكثر سداداً , وينظر الرجل السيئ فيما هو أكثر ربحاً.

- إذا عرفت شيئاً فتمسك بأنك تعرفه وإذا لم تعرفه فأقر بأنك لا تعرفه إن ذلك في حد ذاته معرفة .

- ما أشقى الرجل الذي يملأ بطنه الطعام طوال اليوم دون أن يجهد عقله في شيء .

- ليس يهمني قط أن الناس لا يعرفونني ولكنني أعمل على أن أكون أعرف الناس


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

حكيم: أنا أول  صعيدي   يشتري   فانوسًا  بـــ لمبة





*

قال الفنان الشعبي المصري حكيم ‬إنه أول طفل ‬في الصعيد يحمل ‬الفانوس “أبو لمبة”، ‬حينما بدأ في الانتشار، مشيرًا إلى أنه ما زال محتفظًا به حتى الآن.
**وكشف حكيم عن ذكريات طفولته مع رمضان قائلا “‬الفانوس والمسحراتي من أهم سمات الشهر الكريم بالنسبة لي، ‬فما زلت أتذكر حتى وقتنا هذا صوت “المسحراتي” وهو ‬ينادي بـ”تيمته” الشعبية الفلكلورية التي تربينا عليها جميعًا“.
وأضاف “الفانوس أبو شمعة كان منتشرًا في ذلك التوقيت، وتطور بعد ذلك إلى الأشكال التي نراها الآن، وأذكر أنني كنت أول طفل ‬في الصعيد يحمل ‬الفانوس “أبو لمبة”، ‬حينما بدأ في الانتشار وما زلت محتفظًا به حتي الآن، حسبما ذكرت مجلة أخبار النجوم الصادرة هذا الأسبوع.
وأكد حكيم حرصه على شراء فوانيس لأبنائه الأربعة “أحمد، ومريم، وعمر وعلي”، قائلا “‬الفانوس بالنسبة لهم أهم طقوس الشهر الكريم التي اعتادوا عليها منذ صغرهم”.‬

وأضاف “كل منهم يختار الفانوس الخاص به، واعتدت كل عام على شراء أكثر من فانوس ليختار كل منهم الشكل الذي يريده”.‬
وتابع “عمر، عادة ما يفضل الفوانيس التي تأخذ أشكال لاعبي كرة القدم مثل ‬فانوس “أبو تريكة” ‬وغيرها؛ نظرًا لاهتمامه الشديد بهذه اللعبة”.‬
وعن أول يوم في رمضان يقول  حكيم:  “‬اعتدت دائمًا على أن أقضي هذا اليوم وسط أسرتي وأبنائي داخل البيت وبالعادات الرمضانية المتبعة نفسها في بيوتنا، مثل تناول الكنافة والقطائف”.
*أما أكثر الأكلات التي يفضلها حكيم على مائدة رمضان،‬ فهي ‬البيض المسلوق بزيت الزيتون في الفطور والزبادي في السحور، بالإضافة إلى القطائف، أما أولاده فيفضلون “المكرونة” و”المسقعة”.
*وقال حكيم “بعد الإفطار أتفرغ ‬لمتابعة المسلسلات لأختار منها ما سأتابعه طوال الشهر، ‬خاصة وأنني من عشاق الدراما، وبالتحديد الدراما التاريخية، وفي بعض الأحيان أقوم بزيارة الأهل والأصدقاء.‬
*


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*بحبك يابت ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. بحبك يابت ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. تعالي جواام

بحبك وحبك جوا الجلب بيسرح ويناام

جدامي طول الوجت يا فرحة الاياام

بتحبيني بجد ولا اللي فيا ده اوهاام

حتكوني لي جمري ولا نصيبي اعيش دايما في ظلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نوريلي عمري وامسحيلي دمعي وجوليلي احلى كلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




خليني احس اني انسان بجد مش بطرمان

واوعي تهمليني لحالي وتكوني في خبر كان

يابوي لو تحسي بجلبي حتلاجي صورة محفورة من زمان
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مشاعري بترجص لما باشوفك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وانت بعيد بشوفك كمان

ولو تفرجنا الليالي دموعي حتسيل بركان
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جعمسي جنبي وعيشي لي حتى في الاحلام


شعر .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... درديري مهمل خلف....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....جرجا -جنب دار هريدي الخط*


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

* صعيدي** كان مسافر**فلما وصل المطار لقاهم مركبين جهاز جديد*


*عبارة عن مرايا لما تقف قدامها تعرف عنك كل حاجة,*

*فالصعيدي** انبسط و راح وقف قدام المرايا
المرايا قالت: أنت  هريدي  من **الصعيد** و عندك طيارة كمان بعد نص ساعة**
الصعيدي** اتبسط و راح لبس خواجه و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا,
المرايا قالت: انت هريدي من **الصعيد و عندك طيارة كمان بعد ربع ساعة
الصعيدي راح لبس خليجي و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا
المرايا قالتله, ايوة انت هريدي من الصعيد خليك قاعد تستهبل راحت عليك الطياره !!*​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*يـا نـبـع الـمـحـبـة وحـدك سـاكـن قـلبـي، لا تتخـلـى عنا عينـك ع وطـنـا بالايـام الـصـعـبـي*

*وينك يا يسـوع وطـنا موجوع، وطنا ياربـي نسيتو المحبة ويانبع المحبة وحدك ساكـن قلـبـي*
​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*معلوووووووووووووومة عالماااشي*​ 



*هل تعلم ان :*​ 


*1- الشوارع في اليابان لا يوجد لها أسماء .  *​*



*


*2- اللغة التي تحتوي على أقل عدد من الحروف هي لغة هاواي :12 حرفا فقط..!  



*​ 
*3- 15مليار سيجارة يتم تدخينها في جميع أنحاء العالم كل يوم ..!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​ 

*4- حينما قررت امريكا فتح سفارة بالعراق قام صدام بتسمية الشارع المقابل للسفارة بشارع فلسطين ليجبر الأمريكان على كتابة اسم *​ 
*فلسطين في مراسلاتهم !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*5- اقصر حرب في التاريخ كانت بين زنجبار وانجلترا في العام ,1896 حيث دامت الحرب 38 دقيقة بعد استسﻼم زنجبار !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*6- أغلب الأشخاص يردون على المحادثات الكتابية بكلمة واحدة في حالة الغضب. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*7- يصاب جسم الإنسان بالشلل الجزئي أثناء النوم حتى لايؤذي نفسه بتفاعله مع أحلامك،  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*8- نفسياً، عندما تكون حزيناً جداً ستشعر بأن كل الناس حولك سعيدين،  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*9- علماء النفس يقولون ان الانجذاب او الاعجاب بشخص يدوم لمدة 4 شهور, اذا استمرت أكثر فأنت وقعت في الحب،  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*10-خوف الأنثى من الحشرات ليس خوفاً مصطنعاً، بل هو خوف حقيقي مزروع في جيناتها.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*11-كانت الدغدغة، في الأساس، وسيلة تعذيب! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*12- لاتستطيع ان تأخذ نفس وتبلع ريقك في نفس اللحظة،  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*13- عندما تعطس، تموت لمدة ثانية! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*14- أول 3 ثواني بعد ما تستيقظ من النوم تكون فاقداً للذاكرة.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 


​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*لآ تَخّذُلَ فَتاةً آخِتَبأت خَلفّ ظَهرُك آمَنتْ بعشّقكَ لهَا أحَبتكْ 
برُغم أنَ الحُب في بَلدنَا شبهِ مُحرمٌ ، فَبِربكْ كُن وفيّاً لأجَلِها*


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*ماذا تلتقط أذناك ؟











 يحكى ان رجلا من سكان الغابات  كان في زيارة لصديق له
باحدى المدن المزدحمة وبينما كان سائرآ معه في احد  الشوارع

التفت اليه وقال له " إنني أسمع صوت إحدى الحشرات "..

اجابه صديقه  "كيف ؟!! ماذا تقول؟!! كيف  تسمع  صوت حشرة
وسط هذا الجو الصاخب ؟!! "

قال له  رجل الغابات "انني اسمع صوتها ..انني متأكد و ساريك
شيئآ"..اخرج الرجل من  جيبه قطع نقود معدنية ثم القاها
على الارض ..في الحال التفتت مجموعة كبيرة  من السائرين
ليروا النقود الساقطة على الارض.. 

واصل رجل الغابات حديثه فقال  "وسط الضجيج لا ينتبه الناس
الا للصوت الذي ينسجم مع اهتماماتهم..هؤلاء  يهتمون بالمال
لذا ينتبهون لصوت العملة اما انا فاهتم بالاشجار والحشرات
التي تضرها لذا يثير انتباهي صوتها. "..

و أنت ايها القارئ ..ماهو اهتمامك  الاول ؟
اهتمامك الاول يحدد اي نوع من الاصوات تنتبه اليه
وسط ضجيج اعمالك  اليومية ..والان دعني اصارحك
ان لم يكن الرب يسوع هو اهتمام قلبك الاول
و إنشغال ذهنك الاول فلن تقدر ان تميز صوته ..

و ليكن هو و أموره الرقم الاول  في قائمة اهتماماتك ..
إنشغل به و سيمكنك بسهولة ان تتمتع بحضوره
و أن تشعر  بارشاداته حتى وانت تسير في قلب الشوارع
المكتظة بالناس..


اريدك دائمآ الاول في حياتي يا رب ..الاول في كل شئ ..



++++++++++++++++++++++++

*


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

كان الخليفة العباسي أبو جعفر المنصور لايعطي مال للشاعر على  قصيدة  نقلها من غيره وكان يحفظ ما يسمع من أول مرة ، وله غلام يحفظ القصيدة من مرتين ،و جارية تحفظ القصيدة من ثلاث فكان الشاعر يكتب قصيدةطويلة ، يستمر بكتابتها طول ليلة وليلتين وثلاث فيقول له الخليفة : 
إن كانت من قولك أعطيناك وزن الذي كتبته عليها ذهبا ،وإن كانت من منقولك لم نعطك عليها 
شيئافيوافق الشاعر ويلقيها على مسامع الخليفة فيحفظهاالخليفة من أول مرةو ينادي الغلام الذي حفظها يذكرها كاملةثم ينادي على الجارية فتقولها كاملةحتى يشك الشاعر في نفسه ..وهكذا مع كل الشعراءفبينما هم كذلك إذا بالأصمعي يقدم عليهم فيشكون إليه حالهم فقال : دعوا الأمر لي فكتب قصيدة ملونة الأبيات والموضوعات وتنكر بزي أعرابي وأتى الخليفة ليسمع شعره فقال الخليفة : أتعرف الشروط قال : نعم قال : هات القصيدة​

*صـــوت صـفـيـر الـبـلـبـل ** هــيــج قـلـبـي الـثـم**ـ**ل*
*المـاء والـزهـر مــعــــا ** مــع زهـــر لـخـط المـقـل*
*وأنت يـا ســـيــد لـــي ** وســيــدي و مـــــولـلــي*
*فــكــم فــكــم تـيـمـني ** غــزيــــــــــــل عــقــيــقــــــــل*
*قــطــفــتـه مــن وجـنــة ** مـــن لــثــم ورد الخـجـل*
*فـــــقــــــــال لا لا لا لا ** و قــد غـــدا مــهــرول*
*والــخـــود مــالـت طــربا ** مــن فـــعـــل هذا الرجل*
*فــولــولــت وولـــولــت ** ولــي ولــي يـــا ويـــــــلـلـي*
*فـــقــالـت لا تــولــولـي ** وبــيــنــي الـلـــــــــؤلــــــــؤلــي*
*قــــالــت لـه حـيـن كــذا ** أنــهــض وجــــــد بـالمـقـل*
*وفــتــيــة ســقــــــــونــنـي ** قــهــيـــــــــــوة كــالـعــسـلـلي*
*شــمــمـتــهــا بـأنــفـــــــي ** أزكـــــــى مــــــن الــقــرنــفــل*
*فـي وسـط بـسـتــان حـلـي ** بـالــزهــر والــســـرور لـي*
*والــعــود دنــدنــدن لي ** والــطــبــل طـبـطـب طـبـلي*
*طـــبــطــب طــبــطـــــــــب ** طــبــطــب طــبــــــــــطـب لـــي*
*والــرقــص قــد طــاب لـي ** والـسـقـف ســقــسـق سـق لـي*
*شـــوا شــــوا وشــاهــش ** عـلـى ورق ســــفـــرجــــل*
*وغــرد الــقــمــري يـصيح ** مـــلـــل فـــي مــلــل*
*ولــو تــرانــي راكــبــــــــــــا ** عـلـى حــمــــــــــار أهـــــزل*
*يــمــشــي عـلـى ثـلاثـــــــة ** كــمــشــيـــــــة الــعــرنــجــل*
*والـنـاس تـرجـم جـمــلي ** فــي الــســوق بالــقـلـقـلـلـي*
*والـكـل كــعـكــــــع كـعـكـع ** خـلـفـي ومـن حــــويـلـلـي*
*لـكـن مــشــيــت هــاربـــا ** مـن خــشــيــــة الــعــقـنـقـل*
*إلـــــى لــقــــــــــــــاء مـلـك ** مــعــظــــــم مـــبــجـــــــــــــــل*
*يـأمــــــــــــر لـي بِـخِـلـعَــةٍ ** حـــمــراء كــالـدم دم لــــي*
*أجـــــــــر فــيــهـا مـاشـيا ** مــبــغــــــــددا لـلــــذيـــــــــ**ـــل*
*أنـــا الأديــب الألـمــعـي ** مــــن حــــي أرض الـمــوصـل*
*نــظــمــت قــطــعـا زخـرفـت ** يــعــجــز عــنــهــا الأدبـل*
*أقــول فـي مـــطــلــعــهـا ** صــــوت صــفــيــر الــبـلبل *​ 


فلم يستطيع الخليفة أن يحفظها لصعوبة كلماتها وتداخل حروفها ،فنادى الغلام كذلك لم يتمكن من حفظ بضع أبيات متقطعةفنادى الجارية فعجزت


عندئذ قال الخليفةأحضر ما كتبته عليها لنعطيك وزنه ذهباقال الأصمعي ورثت عمود رخام من أبي نقشت عليه القصيدةوهو على ظهرالناقة لا يحمله إلا أربعة من الجنودفانهار الخليفة وجاء بالعمود فوزن كل ما في الخزنة . 


وعندما أراد الخروج عرف الخليفة أنه الأصمعي ،وعرف منه سبب حيلته فاتفق معه أن يعطي الشعراء ما تيسر من أجل تشجيعهم ​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

أيها الإخوة، نحن اليوم مع يسوع في موسم عيد تجديد الهيكل (يو 10: 22–23) الذي أقامه يهوذا المكابي عام 146 قبل المسيح، لتطهير الهيكل من رجاسات أنطيوخوس إبيفانيوس. ويسمونه أيضا "عيد الأنوار" لكثرة المنائر والمصابيح فيه. ويسوع يومها يتمشى في الهيكل، تحت رواق سليمان، من الجهة المطلة على وادي قدرون، وقد أذهل اليهود بسحر شخصيته، وسر قدرته. فالتفوا عليه يسألونه: "حتام تدخل الحيرة في نفوسنا؟ إن كنت  المسيح  فقل لنا صراحة" (يو 1: 23–24). ولا يهمهم أن يعرفوه. بل يهمهم أن يجدوا عليه حجة ليقتوله (متى 14: 61).
لم يجبهم بنعم أو لا. لكنه ردهم إلى أعماله. فأعماله تبين سره، وتشهد لحقيقته. وقال: "قلته لكم. ولكنكم لا تؤمنون. إن الأعمال التي أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي. ولكنكم لا تؤمنون. لأنكم لستم من خرافي" (يو 10: 25–26).
ثم يرسم يسوع حالا بعدها بكلمات جميلة شفافة ملامح خرافه. ويبين لتلاميذه لماذا لا يُعد اليهود من خرافه. فخرافه متميزة حبا لذاته، وسعيا لطاعاته، وحفظا لكلماته. وهي تصغي إلى صوته وتتبعه (يو 10: 3-5). والاصغاء في التوراة هو الانفتاح على المسيح والتسليم إليه وتصديقه في ما يقول عن ذاته.
لذلك فيسوع في مطلع إنجيل يوحنا هو "الكلمة" أي كلمة الله. والاصغاء إليه هو التسليم لذاته، والخضوع لقدرته، والدخول في سر رحمته. وهو ما يوحي بالحوار معه، وبالدخول معه في علاقة حب. إنه الإيمان. والإيمان قبول مطلق دون الحاجة إلى "الرؤية". فالرؤية معرفة. والإيمان تصديق.
لكن 

 خراف   المسيح، بالإضافة إلى أنها تصغي إلى صوت المسيح، بالمعنى الذي ذكرناه، فإنها "تتبعه". واتباع المسيح لا يعني السير على خطواته، بالمعنى الحرفي. بل يعني الانتماء إليه بقرار حر سعيد، والمكوث على حبه، وطاعته والانحناء لرايته.
خراف المسيح  تسمع   وتتبع. وترضى من أجله بالمجهول. وتمضي معه إلى حيث يشاء. وتقبل من أجله بالمخاطر والهموم. ولا تدعي علما. ولا تنتقد أحدا. ولا تمل من انتظار الرب، إذا بدا غائبا. ولا تيأس من رحمته، إذا بدا قاسيا. بسيطة. لطيفة. وديعة. متواضعة. تقر بعجزها. وتعترف بجهلها. لذلك فهي في يد الرب، لأنها دائما في حضرته. ولا تفوتها منه إشارة عطف، ولا بادرة حب. وهو يرعاها. ويهب لها الحياة بحياته (يو 10: 1–18).
ثم يعدد المسيح مواقفه من خرافه، وأدواره في رعاليتها وحفظها: الأمر الذي يجعله أهلا لخرفه، ويجعل خرافه أهلا له.
فهو (يعرف) خرافه. والمعرفة لا تنحصر بالفكر. لكنها أيضا شركة للفكر والحياة، وألفة حميمة دائمة مع الله: "أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون الحياة للناس، وتفيض فيهم" (يو 10: 14)؛ وتوحي بعلاقة حب متبادل. لذلك فاليهود ليسوا من خراف المسيح: فهم لا يسلمونه ذواتهم. بل يترصدونه ليقتلوه. هم ملتفون حوله من الخارج. لكنهم من الداخل أبعد ما يكونون عن المسيح. غرباء لا يُختَرقون. ويقاومونه جهارا. وليسوا أهلا لنعمته ولا لملكوته.
أما تلاميذه الأزكياء، فالمسيح الذي هو (الحياة) (يو 14: 6) يهبهم من حياته الحياة. ويقول: "أبذل نفسي في سبيل الخراف" (يو 10: 15)، "لتكون لهم الحياة، وتفيض فيهم" (يو 10: 10). والحياة التي يهبها حياة أبدية، لا يشوبها نقصان.
ومع الحياة الأبدية فالمؤمنون بالمسيح في سكينة وأمان. ولا خوف عليها من لصوص خاطفين. ولا تروعها ذئاب. ولا يمسها في معيته العذاب. ولا تحتويها فتنة. ولا شدة ولا اضطراب. "ولن تهلك أبدا. ولا يختطفها أحد من يدي" (يو 3: 16).
في خطاب يسوع في كفرناحوم قال يسوع للناس مؤكدا: "مشيئة أبي هي أن كل من رأى الابن وآمن به كانت له الحياة الأبدية. وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو 6: 39–40). والقيامة في اليوم الأخير هي الحد من تاريخ الخلاص وتمام كمال حب الله.
الخراف في "يد" يسوع هي في مأمن من المخاوف والأخطار. و"اليد" في التوراة هي رمز القوة والسلطان: فعندما نقول: "ما من أحد يفلت من يد الله، معناه من الله"، دون سواه، في يديه ملكوت كل شيء (تثنية 32: 39). وما من أحد يستطيع أن يقاومه (أشعيا 43: 13). والمسيح، عبد الله نفسه، هو "في ظل يد الله" (أشعيا 49: 2)، تماما كما أن "نفوس الصديقين بيد الله، فلا يمسها العذاب" (حكمة 3: 1). "إن الآب يحب الابن فجعل كل شيء في يده" (يو 3: 35؛ 13: 3). وأعطاه الخراف أيضا. ويسوع باستمرار يرد إلى الآب أسباب للخلاص.
لذلك فأمان الخرف قائم على قدرة الله المحبة، التي يقابلها يسوع بالحب والتسليم. فكلاهما يرعيان الخراف ويحفظانها. والخراف في يد كل منهما "لأنهما واحد". فيد الآب هي يد الابن أيضا. لذلك يقول الابن بحق: "لا يختطفها أحد من يدي" كما يقول أيضا بحق: "لا يختطفها أحد من يد آب". 
أما قوله: "إن أبي الذي وهبها لي أعظم من كل موجود" فمعناه أن يسوع لا يستطيع أن يفقد من خرافه أحدا، لأن خرافه هبة من الله. والله بقدرته كافل هبته. وهو شريك لله في قدرته. لذلك يقول: "لا يستطيع الابن أن يفعل شيئا من عنده. بل لا يفعل إلا ما يرى الآب يفعله. فما يفعله الآب يفعله الابن على مثاله... وكما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحييهم، فكذلك الابن يحيي من يشاء... وكما أن الآب له الحياة في ذاته، فكذلك أعطى الابن أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته" (يو 5: 19، 21، 26).
إن كلمات يسوع لليهود توحي بوجود وحدة سرية بين الآب والابن، يؤكدها يسوع بقوله: "أنا والآب واحد". هذا التصريح القاطع والساطع، كان كافيا ليثير عند اليهود ردة فعل فورية عنيفة. فأتى اليهود بحجارة ليرجموه "للتجديف"، "لأنه وهو إنسان يجعل نفسه إلها" (يو 10: 31، 33). ومن أجل "التجديف" سيحكمون عليه بالموت (مرقس 14: 61–64).
من يكون يسوع؟ سؤال أبدي يجول في خاطر كل من اتصل بمسيح الإنجيل الحي في الكنيسة. ولا نستطيع أن نخفي اندهاشنا حيال بعض التفسيرات المعاصرة حول شخصية المسيح، وقد حصره بعضهم في حدود بشريته الضيقة، ليستجدوا بعض العواطف بحجة نظريات جديدة لا تمت إلى تعاليمه في الحياةالأبدية بشيء (يو 6: 68)، ولا بشيء إلى رسالته التي من الآب.
المسيح يحرر البشر لأنه وحي الله الكامل: "الحق يحرركم" من عبودية الخطيئة (يو 8: 32، 35). بهذا نكون في يد الله أحرارا، وفي حبه أطهارا. ولا يفصلنا عن حب المسيح لا شدة ولا ضيق ولا قيد ولا سيف ولا نار (روما 8: 34–39).
هذه الحرية هي للخراف قلعة الأمن والأمان، التي أقامها الإنجيل للناس. وليس لأحد من سكينة أو سلام إلا بها. 
كلنا من خراف المسيح. وكل واحد منا (تابع وسامع) معا. فمن لم يكن للمسيح معا (تابعا وسامعا) فلا يكون من خراف المسيح. وما من أحد يستطيع أن يكون من خراف المسيح إلا بمقدار ما يؤمن بذات المسيح، ويتبعه راعيا ومعلما وحبيبا. ونحن ندخل إلى المسيح من بابه. ونخرج معه من بابه. وننعم معه بالحياة الأبدية. والحياة الأبدية السعيدة لا يمنحها أحد في الوجود سواه.
أيها الإخوة تذكرو هذه الأمور. واذكروا أن خراف المسيح لا تروعها الذئاب، ولا يمسها العذاب. وكونوا مباركين.


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*من ذا الذي يفصلني عن حبّك ؟ من ذا الذي يبعدني عن دربك؟
السيف ؟ لا. أم شدة لا. أم خطر؟ لا.لا حياة . لا ممات . لا بشر؟
- عزمتي وثابة نحو العلى 
تستقي الأرزاء منها للملى 
مطمحي القمم أقحم الألم 
بفمي ودمي أفتدي الأمم 
ان دعا الحبيب أحمل الصليب 
وأجيب ها أنا.
- هل أخاف الليل والبدر رقيب ؟ 
أم أداوي اليأس والحبُ طبيب؟
مرسلٌ أنا ضاحك المنى? 
ويدي في غدي تمنع السنا ؟ 
أقطف الورود من ربى الخلود ؟ 
وأجود بالهنا.*


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

*ثياب المسيح*​


*كان في مدينة أخّان، فإختار الصغير منهما أن يعيش حياة اللذة والبسط، وإنحرف رويدا رويدا حتى انساق وراء رفقة لا تعرف الله ولا تخافه.*​ 

*أما الأخ الكبير فكان يخاف الله، وطالما كلّم أخوه الصغير لكي يتوب ويرجع عن طريقه، لكن للأسف الشديد، لم يكن من مجيب. وإذ كان يخاف أن يكلمه كثيرا، أخذ يصلّي من أجله كل يوم.*​ 

*سائت أحوال الأخ الأصغر، إذ تراكمت عليه الديون، وعجز عن تسديدها، فالتجأ إلى السرقة والسطو، ولم يكن يعلم الأخ الأكبر ما يفعله أخوه الأصغر سنا. *​ 

*وفي إحدى الليالي وبينما الأخ الأكبر في فراشه، إذ بأخيه الصغير يدخل الغرفة حيث يسكنان، وعلى وجهه علامات الذعر والخوف، وهو يتوسّل الى أخيه أن يساعده.*​ 

*فطلب منه أن يخبره عما حصل، فأجابه: لقد دخلت إحدى المنازل وسط الليل، وفوجئت إذ أن صاحب البيت كان قد استقظ من نومه حال دخولي منزله، وإذ رأني بدأ يصرخ، وانا إذ لم أستطع الإفلات، انقضيت عليه ضاربا إياه بالسكين الذي كان بحوزتي حتى قتلته.*​ 

*كانت يداه وقميصه ملطختان بالدم، وشكله محزن لسبب الخوف، وفيما هو يخبر أخاه عما حدث، إذ بالباب يطرق بشدة وسط الليل.*​ 

*حالا طلب الأخ الكبير من أخيه أن يخلع قميصه الملطخ بالدم، ثم أعطاه  ثياب  النوم التي كان يلبسها هو، بينما وضع عليه ذلك القميص الملطخ بالدم. وما كاد ينتهي إذ برجال الشرطة يدخلون البيت ويلقون القبض على الأخ الكبير.*​ 

*لم يعرف الأخ الصغير ما حصل إذ كان مختبأً في البيت، وخاف أن يخرج من المنزل حتى لا ينكشف أمره.*​ 

*لم يطل الأمر، إذ في المحكمة لم يكن للمدعي العام حاجة لتقديم الكثير من البراهين، إذ كانت قميص المتهم أكبر دليل على جرمه... قضت المحكمة بالإعدام على المتّهم لسبب جرمه، إذ كان يردد دائما ... " يجب أن أدفع ثمن الجريمة"*​ 

*قبل تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بيوم واحد، سؤل ذلك المتّهم لو كان لديه طلب أخير... فطلب ورقة وقلم... لقد كتب هذه الكلمات وأرسلها الى أخوه الذي أحبه كثيرا.*​ 

*أخي أنا أحبك كثيرا جدا، لقد لبست ثيابك وأخذت مكانك... فهل لك وأنت لابسا ثيابي أن تحيا الحياة التي كنت أود أن أحياها أنا.*​ 

*أخوك الذي بذل حياته لإجلك...*​ 

*أخي وأختي... لكل واحد منا ثياب ملطخة بالخطية ... لكن محبة الرب يسوع دفعته أن يأخذ مكاننا على الصليب كما فعل ذلك الأخ المحب... لقد أعطانا  المسيح  ثيابه، ثياب البر، وحمل عار خطايانا... أطلب منه فيغفر كل خطاياك.... *​ 


*





 اذكرني يارب متى اتيت في ملكوتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

تذكر فى كل يوم انه اخر ما تبقى لك فى العالم فان ذلك ينقذك من الخطية .


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

يمكن هي الصورة اكبر تعبير عم محبتي ليسوع ومحبة يسوع الي


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2015)

المسيح  يحفظ   طفلتين   مسلمتين   أحياء   وهما   مدفونتان  تحت  التراب  

في سنة 2004 قتل رجل مصري مسلم زوجتهُ ثم دفـنها مع طفلتها الرضيعـة وابنتها البالغـة من العـمر ثمان سنوات وهم لا زالتا على قـيد الحياة , ثم بلغ الشرطة بأن أحد الاعمام قد قتل الطفلتين, ولكن بعـد خمسة عشر يوماََ من الحادث تُوفِـيَ شخص آخر من العـائلة, ولما ذهبوا بهِ لدفنِـهِ وحفروا وجـدوا الطفلتيـن لازالتا على قيـد الحيـاة تحـت الرمـال. وكان هناك بلبلة كبيرة في مصر بسبب الجريمة وسيعاقب الاب بالإعـدام. لما سُـإلت البنت الكبرى في مقابلة تلفـزيونية حين قابلتهـا مقدمة برامج تلفـزيونية محجبـة وعلى الهـواء مباشرةََ " كيـف نجـت واختهـا وهم تحت الرمال كل هذهِ المـدة؟ " فقالت للمذيـعـة ما يلي : كان رجل لابساََ ملابس بيضاء لامعـة وفي يديـهِ جروح داميـة يأتي كل يوم لـيعـطينا الطعام لنأكل, فكان يأتي فـيوقض امي لتعـتني بأخـتي وترضعـهـا , وقالت لم يكن هذا الرجل غـير عيسى فليس غـيره من يفـعـل مثـل هذا. المسلمون يؤمنون بأنَّ عيسى  المسيح  يـعـمـل مثل هذهِ الاعـمال العجائبية, ولكن المشكلة هي وجود الجروح في يديـهِ , أي للدالة على إنـهُ قـد صُـلب فـعـلاََ ولازال حيـاََ وهم ينكرون الصلب ويُـكذبونَـهُ, ولا يمكن أن تكون الفتاة قـد إختلقـت القصـة , بالإضافة إلى ذلك لا يوجـد طريقـة لـنجـاة الطفلتين غـيـر اعـجوبة ربانية . فالعـلمـاء المسلمون سيجدون الامر صعـباََ للـتفسير خاصة حيثُ تزامن الحـدث في نفس السنة مع إشتهار فلم الم وعـذاب المسيح - (Passion of Christ) 

وإِنْ دلت هذهِ الاعجوبة على شيء , فمعناها إِنَّ يسوع المسيح لا زال يلف الارض ليكسب ويخلص اكبر عدد ممكن من البشر

قال يسوع في إنجيل متى إصحاح 24 عن علامات آخر الزمان أنه ستظهر علامة إبن الإنسان واضحة في السماء . وعلامة إبن الإنسان هي الصليب كما قال سمعان الشيخ للعذراء المطوبة مريم في إنجيل لوقا2 : 34 " وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها إن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم " ونحن نعرف كم يقاوم غير الفاهمين الصليب لأن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ولكن ها الصليب يظهر واضحا بالمعجزات والآيات ورب المجد في محبته قد مات وقام له كل المجد . وفي النهاية صلاتي أرسل نورك وحقك يارب لهداية الكثيرين فأنت الذي لايكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

فلسفةالابعاداللامتناهية
ديكارتي المزاج


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6pMKZC4vSjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

*في داخل كل إنسان هناك مدفونة لؤلؤة ثمينة 

بحاجة لأن نخرجها من أعماقه *


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

كثيـرة هي العقبات التي تعترض طريقك كل يوم
خلاف مع صديق .. سماع كلمة جارحة .. اخفاق في مهمة .. ؛
تعطيها كل وقتك .. و جهدك .. و تفكيرك .. و عقلك .. ؛
و لكن هل سألت نفسك؟!!


هل يستحق الأمر كل هذا العناء؟!
كم مرة سمحت لليأس أن يطرق باب قلبك؟!
كم مرة نظرت إلى الكأس أمامك و قلت: إن نصف كأسي فارغ ..
بدلاً من أن تقول: إن نصف كأسي مملوء ؟!


ما قيمتك إذا سمحت للتوافه أن تحطمك و تسحق كبرياءك!!
أين عزيمتك عندما تفتح باباً للألم و الحزن و الهم و الإحباط كي يدخلوا إلى نفسك!!



الحياة درب طويل تتخلله العقبات
لن تعرف معنى السعادة دون أن تتجرع كأس المرارة
و لن تشعر بفرحة النجاح دون أن تجرب الفشل
و لن تنعم بالراحة دون أن تعرف معنى الألم


هكذا هو درب  الحياة  .. ؛
عليك أن تتعثر بهذا الدرب لكي تستطيع المشي
فاجعل من  توافه   الحياة أسباباً لنجاحك و ذخيرة لخبراتك
فلن تجد طريقاً ممهداً
يفتح لك ذراعيه
بل ستعترضك الكثير من العقبات
بل وربما تصل لمرحلة تشعر أنك غير قادر على المتابعة
و تنادي كل ذرة من كيانك أن تعلن هزيمتك


فهل أنت شخص انهزامي؟!!
هل ستتقبل هزيمتك بسهولة و تعلن استسلامك؟!!
إذا كنت كذلك فأنت تستحق أن تحطمك التوافه


أنت أيضاً .. ؛
بإمكانك أن تبدأ المعركة من جديد
و لكن هذه المرة ضع نصب عينك أن تنتصر
و لا تستسلم لهزيمة توافه حياتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> [YOUTUBE]6pMKZC4vSjM[/YOUTUBE]



روعه روعه روعه..أول مره شوف ها اللقطه لزيزو..

فى حاجات تُحفه فى التوبيك دا.

أنا مستني المُشاركه المليون علشان شارك بيها :t16:


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> روعه روعه روعه..أول مره شوف ها اللقطه لزيزو..
> 
> فى حاجات تُحفه فى التوبيك دا.
> 
> أنا مستني المُشاركه المليون علشان شارك بيها :t16:


 

ميرسي كتير


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

الى مستعمل الانترنت
كن حذرا خاصة إذا كنت تستعمل بريدا من الانترنت مثل : الياهو ,الهوتميل وغيرها .. هذه المعلومات وصلت هذا الصباح من مايكروسوفت وشركة النورتن .. ارسلها لكل شخص تعلم بدخوله للانترنت. قد تستقبل مرئيات غير مؤذية على  صيغة  ملف عرض على  برنامج   البوربوينت   بعنوان   "   الحياة  جميلة" إذا استقبلتها لاتفتح الملف تحت أي ظروف وقم بمسحها فوراً .. إذا فتحت هذا الملف .. الرسالة التي تظهر لك على الشاشة تقول " هذا متأخر جداً الآن .. حياتك لن تدوم جميلة" فيما بعد سوف تخسر كل ماهو موجود على جهازك الكومبيوتري والشخص الذي أرسل لك الرسالة قد يصل إلى اسمك وبريدك وكلماتك السرية..
هذا  فايروس   جديد  قد بدا بالانتشار ظهر يوم السبت .. نحن نحتاج لنفعل كل شيء ممكن لإيقاف هذا الفايروس... أمريكا أونلاين سبقت بتأكيد خطورته وبرامج الحماية ضد الفايروسات ليست غير مؤهلة لتدميره..
الفايروس قام بإحداثه أو صنعه من قبل هاكر يسمي نفسه " مالك الحياة


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

إيوى لكاااااان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ويلاه اليتحدى ويلاه ويل اللي ناوي يقاتل يابا ويل اللي ناوي يقاتل


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

تنوية : هذه النتائج ليست ملزمة لجميع  النساء  و إنما كما هو متعارف عليه لكل قاعدة شواذ 

ان لون بشرة المرأة يتوقف كثيرا على حالة المعدة
(( كمان حتى في هاي بتتلون )) 

أن المرأة تفضل الألوان الزاهية على الألوان الباهتة .
(( أكيد علشان لون البشرة ما يتأثر ))

أن أظفار المرأة تنمو أسرع من أظفار الرجل
(( طبعا مهو أحد اسلحتها الفتاكة ))

أن موضة قص شعر النساء كانت تظهر بعد كل حرب كبيرة
(( يعني علشان تلاقي تسريحة جديدة بتعمل حرب عالمية الله يستر ))

أن المرأة لا تستعمل في الأنتحار ما يشوه جمالها
(( حتى و هي بدها تموت بتفكر بجمالها ))

ان المرأة أسرع في قراءة الروايات من الرجل
(( فضاوة بال شو وراها ))

أن الرجل أقدر على فن الطبخ من المرأة
(( واضح من برامج الطبخ ))

أن شعر المرأة الشرقية أكثف من شعر المرأة الغربية
(( علشان هيك دائما بنعاني من مشاكل إنسداد المغاسل ))

ان المرأة اصبر من الرجل على الجوع
(( طبعا مهي قاعدة في البيت و المطبخ قريب ))

ان الصينيين كانوا يحزنون لموت الرجل و يفرحون لموت المرأة 
(( حتى في الصين مغلبين الرجاله ))

ان النساء الشرقيات اطوع نساء العالم لازواجهن:b_blaster
(( هاي المعلومة انا شخصيا شاكك فيها ))

ان السهر يؤثر في جسم المرأة اكثر من تأثيره في جسم الرجل
(( قال يعني ح يبطلو سهر ))

ان 20% من الامراض التي تصيب المرأة تنشأ عن ضيق الحذاء
(( يله إمشو حافيين علشان صحتكم ))


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

*
معك وعيت .. كبرت حليت .. وفهمت سر الدني
 قبلك كنت نتفة بنت معجوقة بالولدنة ..*


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

كشف مصور الفوتوغرافيا “فياتشيسلاف ميشكينكو”،  أسرار   حياة  حيوان “الحلزون” في صور التقطها. وتمكن “فياتشيسلاف” من التقاط صور للقواقع “الحلزون” الصغيرة التي لا نعطيها أي اهتمام، إذا قررنا التنزه في حديقة واستخدام الكاميرا.
وذكر “فيرال نوفا” الأمريكي، أنه بالرغم من أن  الحلزون  لا يحظى بحب واهتمام من قبل البشر، إلا أن صور “فياتشيسلاف” تجبرك على الوقوع في حب تلك القواقع التي تحاول جاهدةً استكشاف العالم المحيط بها.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*مبسوطة انا عشان كريستيانو اخد جايزة الكره الذهبيه
احسن لاعب في العالم 

*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*مبسوطة انا عشان كريستيانو اخد جايزة الكره الذهبيه
احسن لاعب في العالم 

*



​


----------



## اني بل (14 يناير 2015)

وسيم ها كريستيانو بينحب وابنه طالع اله مهضوم 
مبروك ريالوووووووووووووووو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يناير 2015)

المليون ده بقا قديم اوى 
لية ما يبقاش المليار رد


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (14 يناير 2015)

الله يعيشنا لنصل للمليار نحن نصل للمليون كويس والشكر للرب


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> إيوى لكاااااان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههه فكرك حد فهم شي هع هع

بتعرفي لاحظت أن تركيب الجملة في بلاد الشام تختلف عنها في مصر ...


----------



## grges monir (14 يناير 2015)

الموضوع جاب ناس طماعيين كتير انهم يوصلوا للمليون الاول
فين المحبة وانكار الذات بقى هههههه
كل واحد يهش من هنا
المموضوع دة بتاع انى وانا بكمل معاها رخامة ههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> الله يعيشنا لنصل للمليار نحن نصل للمليون كويس والشكر للرب



العمر كلة ليكى آنى حبيبتى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (14 يناير 2015)

ميرسي يارائعة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ميرسي يارائعة



انتى الاروع حبيبتى 

انا بشوف روحك هادية وحلوة خااالص


----------



## اني بل (14 يناير 2015)

وانتي كمان ياقلبي نورتي


----------



## اني بل (14 يناير 2015)

عايزة اديكي تقييم مش قابل شكله واحد بس لكن الك مني كثثير


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

*ما هي أهم  وصية  أعطانا ايها  يسوع؟  ولماذا؟*







 في الفصل 22 من إنجيل متى، سأل أحد علماء الشريعة قائلا: "يا معلم، ما هي أعظم وصيّة في الشريعة؟" فأجابه يسوع: “أحب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك، وبكل نفسك، وبكل عقلك". هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى. والوصية الثانية مثلها: "أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك. على هاتين الوصيتين تقوم الشريعة كلها وتعاليم الأنبياء". (متى 22،37-40).

يقول يسوع في خطاب الوداع خلال العشاء السري: "أعطيكم وصية جديدة: أحبوا بعضكم بعضا. ومثلما أنا أحببتكم أحبوا أنتم بعضكم بعض فاذا أحببتم بعضكم بعض، يعرف الناس جميعا أنكم تلاميذي". من الواضح أن يسوع يشدد على أن ينقل لنا عن طريق انجيل يوحنا وصية المحبة وقدرتها التامة على التغير. وهو يوضح السبب الرئيسي في النص: " مثلما أنا أحببتكم أحبوا أنتم بعضكم بعض" لم يعد مرجع أو مقياس الحب هو أن نحب أنفسنا، وإنما أصبح يسوع نفسه، بكل ما أوتي له من قدرة على العطاء ويبدأ الفصل 13من انجيل يوحنا بهذه الكلمات: "قبل عيد الفصح، يسوع (...) أحب أخصامه الذين هم في العالم، أحبهم منتهى الحب." (يوحنا 13،1) أي إلى نهاية الحب. ويرد سبب آخر للتغير في الكلمات التالية: " فاذا أحببتم بعضكم بعض، يعرف الناس جميعا أنكم تلاميذي". ان بطاقة هوية تلاميذ المسيح الحقيقين هي فقط هذا الحب وهو الحب المتبادل حيث لا يتفوق أحد على الآخر، وحيث يحتاج الجميع إلى حب الآخر. انه حب يسبقه حب يسوع المسيح الذي يبقى نموذج وروح حبنا. إن الحب شهادتنا الأكثر وضوحا وفعالية بالتواصل مع المسيح.


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

*كيف ** أنسى ** ذيول ثوبك الأحمر...
ألموشى بالخمائل
كيف أنسى الربيع ينبت على خدك زهرةً
وردية للنحل...يرشفها...يقبلها
أو مخضبة كثائر

كيف أنسى عشرة الأعوام
كتبتها على ورق الشجائر
دفنتها بين أناشيدي الحزينة
خبئتها في الدرج بين أوراقي القديمة
ما رأت خيطاً لفجر مذ تعرت
لم تجد لمنزلك طريقاً
لم تبح لك...
لم تقاتل

كيف أنسى اتساع السماء بعينيك
كيف أنسى زرقة البحر
أم كيف أنسى ايماني...وأحزاني
كيف أنسى حباً سجيناً
بين ضلوعي الهزيلة
كيف أنسى الشمس تغزل من شعرك خيطاً...
من ذهب تحممه نجوم الليل
ثم تجعله جدائل

كيف أنسى طقوس الحب على شرفتي ..مساءً
والليل يغفو على أسوار بيتي الحديدية
والقمر يبلل في خمرة الحب خيوطه الفضية
ثم ينام على فخذي كطفل
وتنغمس بأقداح حزني أصابعك السرابية
وتضطرم الخواطر

كيف أنسى منتشى روحي
حيث أفرح...حيث أبكي
حيث أقبر ألف أمس
مثل أمسي
حيث أحترق بصمت...حيث أصرخ
حيث يبحر الشعراء دوماً
نحو عينيك بهمس

حيث تسافر اليوم روحي...
نحو شاطئك
 ليرسو بها الموج
حيث لم يعرف مكان
كيما تغادرني غريقاً أو لتتركني كحائر
كيف أنسى بأنك كنت
أأبكي...أأضحك...أأؤمن...أألحد...أأصمت
أم أكابر

كيف أنسى بصوتك أجراس الكنيسة
كيف أنسى في خطوك الرب
أم كيف أنسى انجيلك...صليبك 
كيف أنسى أنك علمتني ترنيمةً
أن نصري في مسيحي
وفيما مضى كنت مقامر*


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Q4yvm8tcP00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

جاوبت ياقمر نشوف اذا صح


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

*قال موقع منظمة صوت الشهداء Voice of myrters - منظمة تساعد المسيحيين المضطهدين و مركزها واشنطن - إن حوالي3000 صيني يعتنقون المسيحية يوميا"**، ويأتون لمعرفة من هو يسوع المسيح رغم الكثير من التضييقات التي تمارسها أجهزة الأمن الصينية و قالت إن آخر الاعتقالات تمت منذ أيام في مقاطعة هينان حيث اعتقل أحد عشر شخص ثم تم اطلاق اثنين منهم بعد يومين و بقي التسعة الآخرون في السجن ، و قالت المنظمة إن خمسين عاماً من الاضطهاد للكنيسة و *http://www.christian-guys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6088*التضيق لإيقاف المسيحية ، انتهي بمعدل لاعتناق المسيحية يعادل إضافة كنيسة جديدة في كل يوم . حالياً الكنيسة بنمو دائم و يقدر بحوالي 3000 صيني يأتون للمسيح يومياً ، حركة الكنائس البيتية Church\'s house movement – كنائس تقام بالبيوت لعدم وجود كنائس – التي ينتمي إليها حاولي 90% من المسيحيين الصينيين قالت إن المسيحيين يحتملون التضييق و أنها ستستمر في نشر الإنجيل في الصين مهما كانت التكلفة *


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

السعادة الحقيقية تكون في قلبك
لا تبحث عنها خارجا

\/
                                        \  /
                                       \    /




​


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

** ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك. *
**ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......*
**  اتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات...*
** ربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ...*
** ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح...*
** إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........*
** ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....*
** ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2015)

سُئِل حكيم : 
كم عمرك ؟ 
فأجاب :
 صحتي جيدة !
وسئل :
 هل معك نقود ؟ 
فأجاب : 
ليس عليّ دين !ـ
ثم سئل : 
هل عندك أعداء ؟
 فأجاب :
 أسكن بعيداً عن أقاربي​​


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vpwFuyuJmA0[/YOUTUBE]

أحملُ رسالةً من بلدي عنوانها سلامٌ ومحبّة
أنقلُها من قلبهِ إلى قلوبكم أنتم يا أغلى الأحبّة

من ســـوريا إليكم أطيب تحيّة
من ســـوريا كلّ الحبّ لكم من ســـوريا

أن تظلّ بلادُ العالم مرفأً للخيرِ والأمان
أرضاً للحبّ والتّسامح كنزاً يُغني الإنسان

أن تعيشوا في سلامٍ أن تعيشوا في وئام
أن يعمّ الخيرُ بيتكم .. تلك أمنيةُ الشّـــــام

من ســـوريا إليكم أطيب تحيّة
من ســـوريا كلّ الحبّ لكم من ســـوريا

نحنُ وحدةٌ في الصّلاةِ نحنُ أخوةٌ في الإنسانيّة
نستقي من نبعِ الحياةِ نعملُ لخيرِ البشريّة 

جئتُ اليومَ إليكم حاملاً أنغامي هديّة
وقلبي يفيضُ بالحبّ .. كما علّمتني سوريا

من ســـوريا إليكم أطيب تحيّة
من ســـوريا كلّ الحبّ لكم من ســـوريا


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zwgztF3hJN4[/YOUTUBE]

هاتِ يديكِ قد تعبتُ
في غير حضنكِ ما استرحتُ
الآخرون ظالمون .. وغيرَ حبّكِ ما وجدتُ أمّي

سألتكِ قبلةً تمحُ الصّقيع فقد يبستُ أمّي
أنتِ الجمال .. وبعد ربّي وجهكِ العذبَ عبدتُ

هاتِ يديكِ قد تعبتُ
في غير حضنكِ ما استرحتُ
الآخرون ظالمون .. وغيرَ حبّكِ ما وجدتُ أمّي

أحنُّ إليكِ صباحَ مساء
وأغفوَ اسمكِ همسُ الضّياء
أحبّــكِ لا تتركيني فأنتِ حكايةُ عمري وأحلا دواء

فـَ هاتِ يديكِ لا فرقَ عندي بين يديكِ وبين السّماء
فَـ هاتِ يديكِ لا فرقَ عندي بين يديكِ وبين السّماء


----------



## اني بل (16 يناير 2015)

url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## اني بل (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)

الأرسنال يفوز بجدارة على السيتي في عقر داره بثانية نظيفة ويبعده عن تشلسي بفارق خمس نقاط في انتظار الموقعة الكبرى الفاصلة بين تشلسي والسيتي 
هل سيوسعها تشلسي لثمانية ام سيقلصها السيتي ؟؟؟
سننتظر الموقعة بفارغ الصبر 
كان نجم الأرسنال بلا منازع سانتي كازولا 
عصام الشوالي قلوا : كم انت رائع ياولدي


----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)

*صورة : هكذا احتفل جيرو بهدفه في مرمى السيتي*






فاجأ فريق المدرب الفرنسي أرسين فينغر أرسنال خصمه مانشستر سيتي الذي يلعب معه على معقله ملعب الاتحاد ، حيث رغم سيطرة السيتي التامة على الكرة ومحاولاته الكثيرة للتسجيل إلا أن ارسنال هو من يتقدم في النتيجة بهدفين نظيفين .
وسجل جيرو هدف ارسنال الثاني في المباراة والذي سيضمن لفريقه الانتصار بنسبة كبيرة لذا احتفاله كان مثيرا وغريبا .


----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)

*اخر اخبار سوق الانتقالات الشتوية .. الاحد 18-1-2015*








فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية دائماً ما تشهد العديد من الاخبار المثيرة والانتقالات الغير متوقعة بين الاندية المختلفة في جميع الدوريات العالمية، ومما لا شك فيه فإن أخبار سوق الانتقالات تهم عدد كبير من المتابع، خصوصاً لمعرفة أخر أخبار نادية في التعاقد التي قد يقوم بها او اقرب اللاعبين والذي قد يغادرون صفوف ناديه، ويومياً يكون هناك أخر اخبار الميركاتو، من مختلف الصحف العالمية وخاصة الاوروبية.

والبداية من الصحف الايطالية :
– روما يفكر في كوادرادو
– ديسترو يريد ضمانات للمستقبل واما الرحيل
– هاندانوفيتش قد يرحل عن الانتر
– اودينيزي يعمل للتعاقد مع كوالياريلا
– سوسو انضم لميلان حتى 2019





اما في اخبار الصحف البريطانية :
– بالوتيلي سيبقى مع ليفربول لنهاية الموسم
– تشيلسي يقيم اداء تياجو موتا
– مورينيو يطلب التعاقد مع مودريتش





امام في اخبار الصحف العالمية :
– بايرن ميونخ يفكر في ماركينيوس
– مبيا قد يغادر اشبيلية


----------



## اني بل (18 يناير 2015)

رسميا ريال مدريد بطل الشتاء بثلاثيه في شباك خيتافي





​استطاع ريال مدريد أن يحقق الفوز على خيتافي في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما في الجولة التاسعة عشر من الليجا وذلك بثلاثية دون رد حملت توقيع رونالدو وبيل .
فقد بدأ ريال مدريد المباراة باحثاً عن الهدف الأول حيث سنحت الفرصة لمارسيلو في الدقيقة الـ 12 لكنها لم تسفر عن هدف ليهدأ رتم اللقاء حتى الدقيقة 32 حينما لاحت فرصة جديدة لبيل لكنه لم يستطع التسجيل لتتوالى الفرص بفرصة أخرى لايسكو في الدقيقة 36 لكنها لم تسفر عن تقدم ريال مدريد حيث تصدى لها الحارس و لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بينما بدأ الشوط الثاني بفاعلية هجومية أكبر لريال مدريد حيث استطاع أن يتقدم عن طريق رونالدو في الدقيقة 62 من عمر المباراة بعدما مرر بنزيمة تمريرة رائعة لرونالدو أسكنها الشباك ليواصل البلانكو الهجوم بعد ذلك حيث استطاع بيل أن يسجل الهدف الثاني بمساعدة جيمس رودريغيز في الدقيقة 66 لتصبح النتيجة تقدم ريال مدريد بثنائية وليستمر اللقاء على نفس الوتيرة بالهجوم المكثف للبلانكو والذي أسفر عن الهدف الثالث الذي سجله رونالدو في الدقيقة 78 وليقوم انشيلوتي بتغيير مارسيلو وكروس بايارامندي وناتشو في الدقيقة 81 بعدما أطمأن لنتيجة المباراة التي انتهت بثلاثية ريال مدريد وارتفاع رصيده للنقطة 45 في صدارة الليجا .


 

 


الهدف الأول
الهدف الثاني
الهدف الثالث​


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

كويس الريال كسب بعد وكسة الكاس امام اتليتكو


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2015)

*وبرشلونة كسب برباعيه هاتريك لاحسن لاعب فى تاريخ كرة القدم (ليونيل ميسي ) وهدف ذاتى من دفاع ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا 
وفى دورى ابطال افريقيا الماتشين خلصوا 1- 1
الراس الاخضر وتونس 
وزامبيا وفرقة مش فاكرها 
وبكرة فيه ماتشين 
السنغال وغانا (ماتش رهيب )
جنوب افريقيا ووالجزائر ماتش سهل للخضر 

*​


----------



## اني بل (19 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rgZqaWWp7pQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (19 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]B5zc4lTng6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (19 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dgCPGT_qulA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2015)

*ياعينى على الحلو لما تمرمطه الايام 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 يناير 2015)

يا عينى عليكى يا بابسى




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GoS2OgS1cgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4f5KuRXtjeE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

عجوز تنجب توءمًا في السبعين من عمرها


نشرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية القصة الكاملة لعجوز، من الهند، أنجبت طفلًا وهى في السبعين من عمرها.

 فقالت الصحيفة: إن "أمكاري سينج"، أكبر أم في العالم، تبلغ الآن 76 عامًا وتعتني بابنها "أكاشفاني"، 6 أعوام، موضحةً أن "سينج" تصدرت عناوين الصحف، عام 2008، بعد ولاتها توءمًا "أكاشفاني" و"بارسات" وهى في السبعين من عمرها.

 ولفتت الصحيفة إلى وفاة ابنها "بارسات" وهى في الرابعة من عمرها، ولكن "أكاشفاني" بصحة جيدة.

 وبالرغم من وابل الإنتقادات التي تلقتها "سينج"، من المجتمع المحلي وعلى الإنترنت بسبب إنجابها للأطفال في سن متقدمة، إلا أنها سعيدة بما حدث.

 وأكدت "سينج"، متزوجة من "تشاران"، 89 عامًا: "يسألني العديد من الناس "هذا حفيدك ؟"، وأجيبهم "لا، إنه ابني". وأنا سعيدة بكوني أم لطفل في السادسة من عمره، إنه شعور لا يوصف".

 ومثل أي طفل، حياة "أكاشفاني" مليئة بالفرح واللعب مع والدته المسنة التي تكافح لمواكبته، خاصةً عند تحضيره للذهاب إلى المدرسة.

 وتابعت "سينج": "لست قادرة على أن احممه، ولدى مشكلة عند مساعدته على ارتداء ملابسه، كما أنه من الصعب الجري ورائه لإطعامه".

 جدير بالذكر، أن "سينج" وزوجها، لديهما بالفعل ابنتان وخمسة أحفاد، كانا يرغبان في إنجاب ولد وتحققت أمنيتهما عندما بلغت ابنتهما الكبرى "كاملا" 50 عامًا.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jQBhzzB-jAk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KakkVScT58o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QbXa5nTY8SY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BWfB5EwnfXU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tLxRD-nmP1E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iI4Yw7cpyhk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Wsg_yvogbXo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

هو  المليون كله هيكون لسيلين ولا ايه غير بقا زهقت منها


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

شلوم ليخ مريم
ملياث طيبوثو
موران عاميخ
مبارختو آت بنيشه
وامبارخو فيرو دخارسيخ يشوع مشيحو
مورت مريم
ايمه دالوهو
اتكاشف حلوفين حنان حاطويي
هوشو وبشوعتو دماوتان
آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VcqihqFEYdM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شلوم ليخ مريم
> ملياث طيبوثو
> موران عاميخ
> مبارختو آت بنيشه
> ...



نعم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> نعم؟؟؟؟؟



يعني السلام عليك يامريم ياممتلئة نعمة الرب معك 
مباركة انتي في النساء و مباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع
ياقديسة مريم ياوالدة الله صلي لاجلنا الان وفي ساعه موتنا آمين

بس بالسيرياني


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شلوم ليخ مريم
> ملياث طيبوثو
> موران عاميخ
> مبارختو آت بنيشه
> ...



مش حآسس إن دا قبطي..!!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش حآسس إن دا قبطي..!!



ياعم قلنا سيرياني 

ده الكلام اللي في السلام عليك يامريم 

اللي كان في اليوتيوب اللي قبلها


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x1pc3KKzw3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

اها سريانى طيب متقولها عربى لازم تغلبنا معاك يعنى هى ناقصة؟
ايه العالم تى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اها سريانى طيب متقولها عربى لازم تغلبنا معاك يعنى هى ناقصة؟
> ايه العالم تى



انتوا لسه شفتوا حاجة انا هجيبلكم كله سيرياني بعد كده وهتعلمها لكم مخصوص  )


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

اتعلم ياخويا وماله ربنا يعيينك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اتعلم ياخويا وماله ربنا يعيينك




[YOUTUBE]o-KG2bJEAn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Cr9OHwddZHY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gdTf6m7lCDw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HQ0JcD7T-VU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2015)

*اجلس إلى نفسك وتذكَّر إحسانات اللَّه إليك، منذ ولادتك وإلى الآن. اذكر إنقاذه لك من أمراض أصبت بها ومن أمراض أبعدها عنك، وكان يمكن أن تصاب بها... إنقاذه لك من مشاكل ومن ضيقات ومن أناس أشرار ومؤامرات دبروها ضدك... وأشكر اللَّه من أجل كل ذلك.
اذكر أيضًا ستر اللَّه عليك في خطايا ارتكبتها، لو عرفها الناس ما كانوا يحترمونك. ولكن اللَّه الذي يعرف خطاياك كلها، والتي لا يعرفها أحد غيره، مع ذلك يستر ويغفر.
قداسه البابا شنوده*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2015)

*باقه من اجمل ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد - ماجده الرومي 

[YOUTUBE]4rlWODSI6iU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ykmyALDyXA[/YOUTUBE]

آبون دبشمايو نثقاداش اشموخ تيثيه ملكوثوخ نِهوه صبيونوخ أيكانو دبشمايو أوف باريعو، هبلان لحمو دسونقونان يَومونو وشبوق لان حاوبين وحطوهين أيكانو دأوف حنان شباقن لحايوبين، ولو تعلان لنسيونو إيلو فاصون مِن بيشو ميطول دديلوخي ملكوثو أوحيلو وتِشبوحتو لعولم عولمين آمين.﻿


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2015)

*ترانيم فيروز في عيد الميلاد المجيد 


[YOUTUBE]owoci98-Kgk[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QHXadA1msiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gE5a5Z7_S-M
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ATILVnx_Ek0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

يا مريم البكر فقتى الشمس والقمر
وكل نجم بافلاك السماء سررى
يا ام يسوع يا امى ويا املللى
لا تهملينى متى  عنى الخطأ صدر
يا نجمة الصبح شعى فى معابدنا 
ونورى عقلنا والسمع والبصر
ونورى عقلنا والسمع والبصر
يا مريم البكر فقتى الشمس والقمر  وكل نجم بافلاك السماء سرى
وكل نجم بافلاك السماء سرى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

*هانت يااني فات كتير مابقي الا القليل
*



​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

هههههه ايوه صح فات الكتير ما بقا الى الكتير  ده كله مليون ايه يعنى مليون


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههه ايوه صح فات الكتير ما بقا الى الكتير  ده كله مليون ايه يعنى مليون


مش كده يانيفوو:t33:
صباحك سكر مكرر:smil12:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

الموضوع ده معمول لاصحاب النفس الطويل


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش كده يانيفوو:t33:
> صباحك سكر مكرر:smil12:​



صباح الورد يا لولو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> الموضوع ده معمول لاصحاب النفس الطويل


*مااحنا نفسنا طويييييييييييييييييييييييييل
تصدق نفسي اطقع وانا بكتب كلمة طويل دي:t33:
*​


soul & life قال:


> صباح الورد يا لولو








طبخيين ايه النهارده:smil12:​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

اسكتى متفكرنيش بكلمة تاكلوا ايه النهاردة كنا صايمين و زهقنا من الاكل الصيامى وفطرنا وملينا من الاكل الفطارى
الحكاية اصبحت ملل فى ملل ومش عارفة اعمل اكل ايه النهاردة اعدة متنبلة مش ليا نفس ولا عندى استعداد اقوم اعمل حاجة


----------



## اني بل (21 يناير 2015)

ياعسولة يانيفو عشان رابط الموقع هاد من متطلبات المنتدى الثقافي مش بيقبلوا اي مشاركة بدون رابط لموقع معين ده شكله بس بالثقافي لأنه فيه معلومات علمية ثقافية تحتاج لمصدر ياعسل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اسكتى متفكرنيش بكلمة تاكلوا ايه النهاردة كنا صايمين و زهقنا من الاكل الصيامى وفطرنا وملينا من الاكل الفطارى
> الحكاية اصبحت ملل فى ملل ومش عارفة اعمل اكل ايه النهاردة اعدة متنبلة مش ليا نفس ولا عندى استعداد اقوم اعمل حاجة


*ههههههههههه طيب لا صايم عاجب ولا فاطريين عاجب
ايه رأيك تكلي اكل فطاري مع صيامي ميكس يعني:t33:

طيب انتوا النهارده صاييمن ولا فاطريين ؟

بيني وبينك عشان لسه فاطره اول امبارح مارضتش اصوم النهاره:smil13:
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ياعسولة يانيفو عشان رابط الموقع هاد من متطلبات المنتدى الثقافي مش بيقبلوا اي مشاركة بدون رابط لموقع معين ده شكله بس بالثقافي لأنه فيه معلومات علمية ثقافية تحتاج لمصدر ياعسل



اها فهمتك يا جوجا  رغم انه اخدت دقايق كده احاول اجمع تقصدى ايه هههه 
بس نشكراله بالاخر فهمت  هههههه


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طيب لا صايم عاجب ولا فاطريين عاجب
> ايه رأيك تكلي اكل فطاري مع صيامي ميكس يعني:t33:
> 
> طيب انتوا النهارده صاييمن ولا فاطريين ؟
> ...



يا لولو انا لو قولتلهم صيام النهاردة هيضربونى ومش بعيد يتصلوا ببابا يجى ياخدنى هههههههه لا فاطرين  شوية كده ونبتدى نصوم اربعا وجمعة تانى  انا كنت ساعات بكون صايمة لوحدى بس معدتى تعبانى جدااا الايام دى بحاول اسيسها  فمش هينفع اكل بزيت تانى هتطفش وتسبنى من غير معدة ههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مااحنا نفسنا طويييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> تصدق نفسي اطقع وانا بكتب كلمة طويل دي:t33:
> *​
> 
> ...



مكرونه بالـ(كتعا) :smil12:​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مكرونه بالـ(كتعا) :smil12:​



بس احسن تقوم تجرى  هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يا لولو انا لو قولتلهم صيام النهاردة هيضربونى ومش بعيد يتصلوا ببابا يجى ياخدنى هههههههه لا فاطرين  شوية كده ونبتدى نصوم اربعا وجمعة تانى  انا كنت ساعات بكون صايمة لوحدى بس معدتى تعبانى جدااا الايام دى بحاول اسيسها  فمش هينفع اكل بزيت تانى هتطفش وتسبنى من غير معدة ههههه


الصراحه عندهم حق احنا مابنلحقش نفطر اصلا هههههه

وبعدين صيام يونان قرب
والصيام الكبير ذات ال 55 يوم:yaka:
الشهر الجاي
يعني ماتستعجليش هتصومي لما تقولي يابس:t33:

والف سلامة علي معدتك يانونا:smil12:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

اممم طيب مين يعزمني علي الغدا بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مكرونه بالـ(كتعا) :smil12:​


*ياماعي بالكتعا بتاعه فيلم العفارييت:t33:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> اممم طيب مين يعزمني علي الغدا بقي


انا ممكن اعزمك عالغدا اللي لسه معرفش ايه هو اصلا:t33:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا ممكن اعزمك عالغدا اللي لسه معرفش ايه هو اصلا:t33:​


ده تبقي هروبة مش عزومة


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الصراحه عندهم حق احنا مابنلحقش نفطر اصلا هههههه
> 
> وبعدين صيام يونان قرب
> والصيام الكبير ذات ال 55 يوم:yaka:
> ...




هههههه ايوه ماهو احنا بناخد راحة علشان نبدء من جديد
مش مستعجلة انا اصلا بخاف اعملهم اى صنف شبيه  من بعيد كده للاكلات الصيامى هههه  الله يسلمك حبيبتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ده تبقي هروبة مش عزومة


ههههه لا بامانة ابدا
بس فعلا انا لسه معرفش هنتغدي ايه
انا يادوب لسه فاطرة اصلا:smil12:​


soul & life قال:


> هههههه ايوه ماهو احنا بناخد راحة علشان نبدء من جديد
> مش مستعجلة انا اصلا بخاف اعملهم اى صنف شبيه  من بعيد كده للاكلات الصيامى هههه  الله يسلمك حبيبتى


بس تعرفي السنة دي الصيام جاي بدري جدا
وبالتالي العيد هيجي بدري برضو
تقريبا العيد يوم 12\4 ان عيشنا​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

ايوه ما انا عرفت جه علبالى اعرف امتا هيكون العيد علشان اعرف ميعاده بالنسبة لامتحانات اخر العام   جاى بدرى جداا مش هنعرف نصيف فى شم النسيم زى كل سنة  اللى هيصيف هينشف هههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ايوه ما انا عرفت جه علبالى اعرف امتا هيكون العيد علشان اعرف ميعاده بالنسبة لامتحانات اخر العام   جاى بدرى جداا مش هنعرف نصيف فى شم النسيم زى كل سنة  اللى هيصيف هينشف هههه


*اده معقوله هيكون الجو برد
بس الجو بيتعدل من نص شهر 3 تقريبا
ولا ايه
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

دا فعلا كان بيحصل كل سنة انما السنة دى بالوضع الى احنا فيه ده مظنش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

*اها مش مهم كدا كدا احنا لو فكرنا نصييف بنصيف علي شهر 7 كده وخصوصا في رمضان *​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

حتى رمضان جاى بدرى تعرفى بسمع انه هيكون فى شهر 6 طيب يعنى احنا بنصيف فى رمضان هنصيف شهر 6


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ايوه ما انا عرفت جه علبالى اعرف امتا هيكون العيد علشان اعرف ميعاده بالنسبة لامتحانات اخر العام   جاى بدرى جداا مش هنعرف نصيف فى شم النسيم زى كل سنة  اللى هيصيف هينشف هههه


هو انتى بتصيفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟كل سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللهم لا حسد هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هو انتى بتصيفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟كل سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اللهم لا حسد هههههههه



هههههه ايوه كل شم نسيم بنلبس صيفى  وبنشترى لبس عيد القيامة صيفى  اومال انت بتعيد فى العيد بشتوى ؟


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HyTZQ6UCakQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

*فيلم ام النور - حياة السيدة العذراء كامل بدون اجزاء *

[YOUTUBE]q782h_Y5DLE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

*عظة البابا تواضروس للشباب فى تسبحة كيهك بعنوان " ازاى تكون حياتنا صح امام المسيح " 18-12-2014​*


[YOUTUBE]ggaO-A3D3q0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

*في المسيحية:

† حدثت اضطهادات كثيرة على المسيحية من أباطرة الرومان ومن أشد العصور كان عصر دقلديانوس. ففي عصر دقلديانوس أستشهد كثير من القديسين وماتوا على اسم المسيح، لدرجة أن جاء وقت قيل فيه أن دقلديانوس أصيب بالجنون من كثرة الدماء التي سكبها. وبعدين يا رب؟! لا تخافوا مسيرها تنتهي.

† وانتهت فعلًا في سنة 313 م صدر مرسوم ميلان بالحرية الدينية وإذا بالإمبراطور نفسه أصبح مسيحي وانتهى عصر الاستشهاد. وتحقق القول 

. قداسه البابا شنوده*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

*في المسيحية:

† حدثت اضطهادات كثيرة على المسيحية من أباطرة الرومان ومن أشد العصور كان عصر دقلديانوس. ففي عصر دقلديانوس أستشهد كثير من القديسين وماتوا على اسم المسيح، لدرجة أن جاء وقت قيل فيه أن دقلديانوس أصيب بالجنون من كثرة الدماء التي سكبها. وبعدين يا رب؟! لا تخافوا مسيرها تنتهي.

† وانتهت فعلًا في سنة 313 م صدر مرسوم ميلان بالحرية الدينية وإذا بالإمبراطور نفسه أصبح مسيحي وانتهى عصر الاستشهاد. وتحقق القول 

. قداسه البابا شنوده*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

*تدرب على الصلاة من أجل كل الذين هم في حاجة. من أجل أقربائك وأصحابك وزملائك.. من أجل الكنيسة بوجه عام، وكنيستك المحلية بوجه خاص، ومن أجل الخدمة.. صلاة أخرى من أجل المرضى والراقدين، ومن أجل المحتاجين إلى توبة. صلاة من أجل العالم والوطن.. وتتدرج في الطلبة لأجل الآخرين إلى أن تصلى من أجل أعدائك ومقاوميك.
قداسه البابا شنوده*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

يمكننا العودة بالسنوات ونري مافى جعبة الملوك والمشاهير وخاصة النساء منهم :



* الملكة فاندين : المرأة هي المرأة لا تحب زحف السنين أو علامات الكبر بل تتمني أنها تبقي دائماً شابة ، وهذا ما دفع الملكة "فاندين" بسجن حلاقها الخاص مدة 3 أعوام حتى لا يفشي سرها ألا وهو أن الشعر الأبيض بدأ يملأ رأسها!

* الملكة آن برلين : تحرص أي ملكة على أن تظهر بصورة كاملة ومتكاملة ،وتحاول أن تخفي عيوبها وتسترها وهو ما حدث مع "آن برلين" زوجة الملك هنرى الثامن التى كانت دائماً ترتدي قفازاً صيفاً وشتاءاً حتى تخفي إصبعاً سادساً من يديها.

* الملكة مارجريت : مارجريت ملكة النمسا زوجة فيليب الثالث كانت الجوارب الحريرية هى عدوها اللدود ولا تقبلها كهدية بل وتوبخ من يقدم على تقديمها بسبب كرهها لساقيها النحيفتين.

* الملكة فيكتوريا : فيكتوريا كانت تتميز باللمسات الأنثوية تدب فى انجلترا ، وقد أمرت برش شوارع مدينة كوبنرج الإنجليزية عام 1845بماء الكولونيا وذلك إحتفالاً بزيارتها هى والبرنس ألبرت.

بزخ وترف

تتمتع حياة الملوك بالترف بشكل مبالغ فيه وخاصة النساء بل يخصصن لها ميزانية خاصة بالملبس ، وهناك بعض المشاهير عرفن بالبذخ

* لوليا بولينا : إمعاناً منها فى الأناقة كانت زوجة قيصر كاليجولا ترتدى فساتين لا يقل ثمن القطعة الواحدة منها عن 200000 دولار ، إضافة إلى عقد اللؤلؤ الذى كان يبلغ ثمنه 3.500.000 دولار.

* ولهلمينا ماريا : أميرة أورانج دناسو والتى أصبحت ملكة هولندا فيما بعد ، تنازلت عن العرش عام 1948 وقدرت ثروتها بــ 500.000.000 دولار.

* الإمبراطورة أوجينى : زوجة نابليون الثالث كانت لا تحب تكرار مظهرها ، وتحب التجديد دوماً فكانت لا تلبس حذاء مهما غلا ثمنه أكثر من مرة واحدة.

عادات غريبة


* كليوباترا : عندما كانت تحب ملكة مصر أن تفتح شهيتها أو تأكل طعام معين تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم لتشعر بالجوع !!

* كاترين العظمى : الإمبراطورة الروسية كاترين العظمي إذا أرادت أن تغير حالتها النفسية وتدخل البهجة إلى نفسها أمرت وصيفتها أن تُزغزغ أقدامها ، وعرف عنها حبها الشديد لتناول القهوة حيث كانت تحتسي خمسة أكواب من القهوة عند إفطارها .



اجاثا كريستي
* إليزابيث ملكة النمسا : إليزابيث كانت لا تغفو ليلاً أبداً إلا بعد أن تلف منديل مبلل من الماء حول خصرها اعتقاداً منها أن هذه الوصفة تحقق لها الرشاقة والنحافة.

* الدوقة الألمانية مارى أوجست : كانت لا تستقبل ضيوفها فى غرفة الجلوس ولكنها لها مراسم أخرى وتستقبل ضيوفها الرسميين أثناء جلوسها داخل حوض الإستحمام.

* الكاتبة الأنجليزية أجاثا كريستي : الكاتبة الإنجليزية المبدعة كانت لا تستلهم أفكار قصصها البوليسية الشيقة التى أدهشت العالم إلا بعد أن تسترخى فى حمام منزلها ، وذلك عندما كانت تفكر فى أحداث قصة جديدة.

قوة وبطش

* أما قيصرة روسيا : أمرت بحكم قاس على أحد الأمراء الذي أثبتت تآمره عليها وهو أن يصبح ويصيح كالدجاجة لذا أحضرت قفصاً ووضعته داخل مجموعة من البيض وأرغمته على دخول القفص والجلوس فوق البيض وأن يصيح كما يصيح الديك.

* موتشيه ثيان : كانت تعمل خادمة فى القصر الإمبراطورى بالصين ،وأصبحت بعد فترة إمبراطورة الصين بعد أن قتلت أختها وأخاها وأمها والإمبراطور.

* الملكة الآشورية سميراميس : هى ملكة أصلها من دمشق ،أحبها القائد الآشورى جنزو وخطفها وأسرها عام 800 قبل الميلاد ، ومع مرور الأيام تقابل الملك الأشورى نينوى وكان شاباً ذكياً وسيماً أحبها وتزوجها ، وشجعته على توسيع ملكه حتى بسط سلطانه على أراض شاسعة وشعوب عديدة ،و ذات ليلة تسلل جنرو إلى الجناح الملكى وأحس به نينوى فقاما وتقاتلا فقتل نينوى جنزو ، لكن الظلام كان دامس ولم تميز سميراميس من المنتصر وحسبت أن جنزو قتل زوجها ولما أقبل عليها قتلته لتكتشف أنها قتلت زوجها وحبيبها.

* الملكة إليزابيث العذراء : الملكة إليزابيث الأولى جلست على العرش وهى عذراء فى الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها ، وظلت ملكة تميزت بالعطاء لمدة 45 عاماً ، ووهبت كل حبها لبلادها،وكانت تنفر من الزواج قائلة : "أفضل أن أتسول بلا زواج على أن أكون ملكة متزوجة"

* مارى تريزا : إمبراطورة النمسا كانت أوفر الأمهات حظاً وسعادة فكانت أماً لستة عشر ولداً وبنتاً وكان من بينهم 2 إمبراطور و 3 ملكات .

* ايننزى كاستور : ملكة البرتغال وزوجة بيدرا الأول إغتالها أحد الأفراد ،فلما توج زوجها ملكاً أخرج جثمانها من القبر ونصبها على العرش ،وقال لشعبه أنها ملكة البرتغال فأصبحت أول ملكة تحكم شعبها بعد موتها.

رجال ونساء عبر التاريخ

وهناك رموز فى حياتنا نعلم أسمائهم فقط أو نعرف ما توصلوا إليه ، هم أيضاً ورائهم قصص تحمل طرافة أو صادفتهم مواقف غريبة خلال مشوارهم ، وهناك مجهولون لا نعرف عنهم شيئاً ، على سبيل المثال يشير بعض المؤرخين أن "ورق اللعب" المعروف بالكوتشينة صُمم للترفيه عن نساء إمبراطور الصين فى القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى ، ولكن يختلف معهم الهنود الذين يؤكدون أن "الكوتشينة" لعبة ابتكرتها زوجة مهراجا هندى لتشغل زوجها وتلهيهه عن نتف شعر لحيته.. وغيرها من القصص المرتبطة برموز معروفة

* دافنشي والموناليزا : الموناليزا هى أحد الأميرات طلبت من دافينشي رسمها و لكنه وقع في حبها فأطال رسمه لها و كان يغير و يغير ليلتقى بالأميرة كل مرة ، وبعد الانتهاء منها كانت اللوحة لاتخرج من القصر ، لكن ليوناردوا طلب من زوج الأميرة أن يسمح له بوضع خلفية طبيعية للوحة فسمح له بأخذها..فذهب باللوحة ولم يعد !!

أينشتاين
*اينشتاين صاحب النظرية النسبية : كان من أكسل التلاميذ في فصله الى حد أنه فصل منه مراراً، وبالرغم من ذلك إلا أن أينشتاين هو الانسان الوحيد الذي استخدم 20% من عقله بعكس الإنسان الطبيعي الذي يستخدم 10% فقط ،ويذكر أن عقله محفوظ حتى الآن المختبرات ،بعد أن توفي عام 1950.

* القائد الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت : كان يمص مصاصة الاطفال حين يخطط لمعاركه.
* الرسام المبدع فان كوخ : قطع إحدى اذنيه وقدمها هدية لأجل حبيبته.

* الموسيقي الألماني موزارت: ألف أول مقطوعة و هو في الساد سة من عمره ،وألف أول سمفونية وهو في الثانية عشرة ، وكان معروفاً بسذاجته وسماحته و قصر قامته ، قتل مسموما بعمر الثلاثين على يد الموسيقي المبدع الشهير تشيسكوا بسبب غيرته من نجاحه.
والغريب أن نجاحه استمر حتى بعد موته ، أما تشيسكوا فمات ب80 من عمره و قال عنه :"قتلته لتموت موسيقاه معه و أبقى أنا..فها أنا باقى...و موسيقاه هي الباقية"

*بتهوفن : لم يكن أصم ، بل أصيب بصمم جزئي حين كان يؤلف إحدى مقطوعاته ، فلم يعد يسمع الا القليل ورغم ذلك أكمل أخر مقطوعاته دون أن يسمعها!


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]84411374&x-yt-ts=1421828030&v=eX2QrJ_204U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NBz0Rqp2aqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

مرخى على الشعر شال لرندلي  هلا هلا به بها بالجمال  من يا حباب الكؤوس من جملك  من فصلك حلواً كحلم العروس  لم ثنية تشتكي ثم تغيب  هم يا حبيب بلوني الليلكي  هم لا تقرب يدا هم بالنظر  أبقي الأثر ما لم يزل موصدا  يا طيب شال تلم عنه النجوم  و بي هموم لأن يرى أو يشم  قيض لي موعد في ظل شال  ترى الخيال سكنى و مستنجد  ما لي سألت الزهر عن منزلي  فقيل لي هناك خلف القمر


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-GSga1LAo2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (21 يناير 2015)

هالموضوع الاقرب لقلبي ووجودكم زاده اكثر 
ربنا يحميكم ويخليكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

*اوقات بتوب
وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب وافضل كده 
علي حالتي دي
يادوب يومين
وبعد اليومين
في حضن الشر بكون سجين
ولاني خاطي بعييش حزيين
وتفوت سنين ..
*​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

أعزائي.......................



انا حبيت افتح موضوع كلمة " الصديق "لانه بلنسبه الي مافي شي احلى من الصداقة و الاصدقاء 




بس للأسف ماكل حدا بتثق فيه بتقدر تسميه "  صديق  " ​




و المقصود بكلمة " صديق " انثى او رجل 







السؤال: رأيك بلجملة هي ...........................




تغير مفهوم كلمة  الصديق  في زماننا واصبحت هناك صداقة واحدة تسمى صداقة المصالح........




فمن هو الصديق  الحقيقي  وهل  يوجد  صديق في هذا  الزمان  ؟؟؟!!!
​
كل واحد عنده حرية الجواب و التعبير عن رأيه



ص: الصدق 



د : الدم الواحد



ي: يد واحدة



ق: قلب واحد





الصديق الحقيقي : هو الصديق الذي تكون معه, كما تكون وحدك اي



هو الانسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يقبل عذرك و يسامحك أذا أخطأت و يسد



مسدك في غيابك



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يظن بك الظن الحسن و أذا أخطأت بحقه



يلتمس العذر ويقول في نفسه لعله لم يقصد



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يرعاك في مالك و أهلك و ولدك و عرضك



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يكون معك في السراء و الضراء و في



الفرح و الحزن و في السعةِ و الضيق و في الغنى و الفقر



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يؤثرك على نفسه و يتمنى لك الخير دائما



الصيق الحقيقي : هو الذي ينصحك اذا راى عيبك و يشجعك اذا رأى منك الخير ويعينك على العمل الصالح



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يوسع لك في المجلس و يسبقك بالسلام اذا لقاك ويسعى في حاجتك اذا احتجت اليه



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يدعي لك بظهر الغيب دون ان تطلب منه ذلك



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يحبك بالله و في الله دون مصلحة مادية او معنوية



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يفيدك بعمله و صلاحه و أدبه و أخلاقه



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يرفع شأنك بين الناس و تفتخر بصداقته و لا تخجل من مصاحبته و السير معه



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يفرح اذا احتجت اليه و يسرع لخدمتك دون مقابل



الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي يتمنى لك ما يتمنى لنفسه.


ومع الاسف وينوووو الصديق الحقيقي؟

لهلأ ما لمحتوووو لمح  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






بس اذا خليت خربت 





​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

الصديق الحقيقي

الصديق الحقيقي هو من يمسح دمعته ليفرحك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يمسح دمعتك و يفرحك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من تلجأ اليه دوما في جميع الحالات 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من تسرع اليه لتخبره ب الأشياء الجيلة التي حصلت معك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من تسرع اليه كي يواسيك و يساعدك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يقف بجانبك حقا او باطلا 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يصارحك دوما 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من تكلمه عن اسرارك التي لا يعلمها احد 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يسعد معك بفرحاتك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يحون معك و يواسيك ب احزانك 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يكتم كلامك بصده حتى لو هدد بالقتل و العزاب 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يرشدك الى الدرب الصحيح 
الصديق الحقيقي  هو من يسعدك و  يدخل لقلبك السعادة رغم ألامه و جروحه 


فهل لديك صديق حقيقي ؟


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

I Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You My Brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grandeur 0f Guidance 
I Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You Father Jesus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christ ​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

السر في الصديق الحقيقي

§ هو الذي يؤمن بك ويفهمك ويثق فيك ويعلم أنه يمكنه الاعتماد عليك.

§ هو الذي لا يخجل من إظهار ضعفه أمامك فيكون على طبيعته معك كما انك تكون على طبيعتك وأنت معه وتستطيع أن تظهر ما بداخلك بدون تكليف وبدون محاولة أن تبدو بصورة أفضل فهو يعلم انك لست إنسانا كاملا ومع ذلك يحبك ويتقبلك كما أنت حتى لو لم يوافق على بعض أفعالك.

§ يعاملك باحترام وكرامه.

§ مكانه محفوظ في قلبك حتى لو لم يكن أمام عينيك.

§ ينصحك عندما تحتاج النصيحة ولكن لا يفرض آراؤه عليك بل يدعك تتخذ قراراتك بنفسك.

§ يشجعك ويدعمك عندما تلجأ إليه ويساعدك لتصبح إنسان أفضل وانجح ولا يشعر بالغيرة من نجاحك.

§ يستطيع أن يجعلك تبتسم في أوقات الشدة.

§ يحبك ويكون قريب منك بدون أن يتعدى على حريتك الشخصية أو خصوصياتك ولا يلغى كيانك وشخصيتك أو تصبح تابعا له... بل يستطيع كل منكما أن يحقق ذاته في وجود الآخر.

§ يدعوك ويأنس بصحبتك بدون أن يطالبك بشيء.

§ لديه الشجاعة والحساسية واللباقة لنقدك لكن بدون لومك أو تجريحك أو إشعارك بالذنب وبذلك نقده لك يكون بناء ليس هدام.

§ يربطك به علاقة اخذ وعطاء لا يأخذ كل الوقت ولا يعطى كل الوقت ولديه القدرة على العطاء النفسي فيشاركك بجزء من وقته واهتمامه وإحساسه وبفكرة.

§ لا يتنازل عنك أبدا أو يتخلى عنك برغم خلافاتكم أو مشاحناتكم ولديه القدرة على أن يسامحك.

§ يهتم بمشاكلك ويحس بمعاناتك.

§ يستطيع أن ينفذ إلى أعماقك ليرى جوانب الخير والجمال بداخلك وبذلك فهو مرآتك الصادقة تستطيع أن تكشف جوهرك  الحقيقي  من خلاله وتتعرف على نفسك أكثر وأكثر.

************

الصداقة الحقيقية هي نوع من أنواع الحب وهى مسؤليه مشتركة لا تبنى على طرف واحد أبدا.

هي البستان الذي تزرع فيه بذور الحب والعطف والاحترام والاهتمام والثقة والتضحية والدعم والتواصل والتسامح فنحس بالثراء النفسي ونجنى ثمار السعادة الحقيقية في الحياة.

وأخيرا

- فإذا كان لك صديق بهذه الصفات فليبارك لك الله فيه ويديم عليكم نعمة هذه الصداقة الحقيقية فلا تضيع الوقت واعترف له بمكانته عندك وأرسل له هذه الرسالة لتكون بمثابة برهان على تقديرك له ولا تؤجل بوحك بمشاعرك له إلى الغد وتعلم من الحكمة القائلة: " املأ عينيك من وجوه الأحباء والأهل والأصدقاء فقد يغيبون عنك بعد حين ولا تؤجل إفصاحك لهم عن مشاعرك الطيبة تجاههم إلى الغد فقد لا يكونون على مسرح الحياة حين يجيء ذلك الغد".

- وإن لم يكن لك صديق بمثل هذه الصفات فحاول أنت أن تتحلى بهذه الصفات مع كل من حولك واعمل بالحكمة القائلة: " كن صديقا ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق".


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


>



مين اللي مزعلك ده بس  :act23:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1-_WZEDItFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

اسطورة ميديا من الاساطير الاغريقيه 

وهي تعبر عن تحول المراه من كائن رقيق وديع الي اخر شديد القسوة والشراسه

الاسطورة معبره جدا وتحكي عن ميديا تلك الفتاة التي احبت شخص من اعداء وطنها وفي سبيل حبها له خانت وطنها لقد باعت وطنها للاعداء وساعدت حبيبها في قتل ابيها واخويها ثم هربت معه ليتزوجها وتقضي معه اوقات من المتعه واللذه وانجبت منه طفلين صغيرين ولكن مع الايام بدا حب هذا الزوج يقل انه حتي كف من الاكتراث لها ولا يرمقها الابكره واحتقار وفي احد الايام علمت ميديا بنية الغدر التي بيتها لها زوجها فقد قرر الزواج من اخري ان ميديا في نظره ماهي الاحقيره خانت اهلها واوطنها ولعنتها الالهه انها احقر من ان تظل زوجته سوف يتزوج من غيرها وياخذ الاطفال منها ويتركها هكذا زليله مثل كلاب الشوارع ولن يكترث لها احد جن جنون ميديا وقررت الانتقام من هذا الزواج الخائن وفي اليوم التالي وقفت امام زوجها الذي كان يستعد للزواج من اخري وزبحت امامه طفليها الصغيرين لتري في عينيه دموع القهر والمرارة وليحرق الانتقام والحقد قلبها الاسود القاسي


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*ذو العيون المائة ... الارجوس*​*تقول الاساطير الاغريقيه ان هيرا وهي زوجة زيوس كبير الالهه كانت تمتلك وحش عزيز الي قلبها هو الارجوس ذو العيون المائة*

*



*
*الا ان غيرة هيرا وحدتها علي زيوس قد دفعاها لارتكاب حماقات جعلت زيوس يغضب علي هيرا وبالتالي ارسل من يقوم بقتل الارجوس وحش هيرا العزيز*
*وقد حزنت هيرا علي الارجوس حزن شديد مما جعلها تعلن الحداد وعلي سبيل المواساه والحداد فقد نزعت عيون الارجوس المئه ورشقتها علي زيل طاووسها العزيز *
*وهكذا فسر الاغريق سبب وجود هذه العيون علي ريش الطاوووس علي انها عيون الارجوس *​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*الحب اعمى....... والحب جنون*


*مثل مصرى صميم يقال كثيرا وكثيرا نتداوله فهل نعرف لم الحب اعمى ؟*

* كان اله الجنون دائم الصيحات ودائم التهليل وسط الاله جميعا*
* وكان دوما دائم الكلام مع المجهول*
* ولهذا اختار له زيوس ان يكون الها للجنون*
* وهو لا يعلم السبب وراء هذا الكم الهائل من الصيحات والهوس من اله الجنون*
* وكان سبب هذا هو الطفل المدلل كيوبيد*
* كان دائما يثير جنون اله الجنون ويفتعل الخلافات بينه وبين باقى الالهه *
* ومن المعروف ان كيوبيد مهمته القاء اسهم الحب وان امه هى*
* افروديت اله الحب والجمال*

* حتى اليوم الذى علم فيه اله الجنون بمكائد كيوبيد*
* وحدثت مشاجره بين اله الحب واله الجنون*
* واثناء المشاجره انطلق احدى اسهم كيوبيد فاصاب عينيه*
* ويظل اله الحب اعمى طوال الابديه*
* وحينها احس اله الجنون بالذنب *
* فظل صديقا له*
* ليمسك بيديه ويهديه للطريق*
* وهكذا الحب اعمى يمسك به مجنــــــــــــــــون*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*طيور الهاربيز


**هذه الطيور هي العن طيور في التاريخ واخبثها علي مستوي الاساطير كلها والاسطورة تحكي ان هذه الطيور الخبيثه كانت تعيش في تركيا 
ولم يكن لها هم سوي تنغيص حياة رجل عجوز ضرير اسمه فينوس 
**كان فينوس هذا اعمي لايستطيع الابصار ولا يستطيع ان يحمي نفسه من هجمات هذه الطيور اللئيمه



والتي تمادت في ظلمها وطغيانها فكلما حاول فينوس المسكين ان ياكل شئ او يشرب شئ او يمسك بشئ الا خطفته منه هذه الطيور حتي كاد فينوس ان يموت من الجوع والظما 
وهنا ظهر احد ابطال الاساطير الاغريقيه وهو جاسون البطل العظيم صاحب القوة الخارقه والعضلات المفتوله استطاع ان يهزم هذه الطيور ويكسر شوكتها كما انه قتل عدد كبير منها وراح يطارد هذه الطيور 
الي ان هربت الي جزيرة ستروفيد وبعدها لم تظهر هذه الطيور لفينوس ابدا وهذه تاخذ شكل الطائر ولكن لها رؤوس ادميه كامله التكويت وتستطيع التحدث فيما بينها*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

اسطورة ابوللو و دافني
تبدا القصه عندما استهان ابوللو - ابوللو معروف بانه اله الضياء ورمز الشمس والبهاء -
 بكيوبيد ووصفه بانه طفل ضعيف وليس له صنف الاهميه وكيوبيد معروف بانه ابن فينوس وهو مكلف بمهمة القاء الحب في القلوب
المهم ان كيوبيد قد استثار كلام ابوللو حفيظته واصر علي الانتقام من ابوللو وقد ترقب حتي مرت الحسناء دافني امام ابوللو فوجه سهم الحب والقاه الي صدر ابوللو والذي وقع من فوره في حب و هيام دافني وراح يطاردها في كل مكان لينال ودها وقتها استغل كيوبيد الفرصه فالقي بسهم الكره الرصاصي الي قلب الفتاه فصارت لاتطيق ان تري ابوللو حتي انها صارت لاتراه الا وحش كاسر او شئ كريه فصارت كلما تراه تطلق الصيحات والصرخات وتهرب منه ويظل ابوللو يطاردها في لوعه وغرام مترجيا اياها ان تعطف عليه ولكن الفتاه لاتطيق حتي ان تراه فتهرب منه الي ان تصل دافني الي حافة النهر فتتوسل الي النهر ان ينقذها من مطاردة ابوللو لها فيقبل النهر الوقور الهادئ ان يخفيها عن عيني ابوللو وينشق النهر ليحتضنها ويخفيها عن عيني ابوللو الذي وقف علي حافة النهر وراح يبكي في اسي ولوعه هنا يظهر كيوبيد محلقاً باجنجته فوق راس ابوللو وينفجر في ضحكه شريره قائلا لابوللو ارايت ياابن هيرا؟ هل تعترف بقدرتي؟؟
 فيقول ابوللو بذل وانكسار اعترف بقدرتك يا ابن فينوس ولكن ارجوك خلصني مما انا فيه واوعدك ان لا اكررها وهنا ينطلق سهم رصاصي من كيوبيد يسقط في صدر ابوللو فيشفي من غرامه في الحال




​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*اميرة الجمال والحب اسطورة جالاتيا*
*في اول القصه نري النحات بيجالمون قد عقد العزم علي ان يصنع تمثال لالهة الجمال فينوس وها هو يمسك بالمطرقة والازميل ويتفنن في نحت الحجر المرمي الجميل الذي اصر علي ان يفجر فيه كل مواهبه وابداعاته وبعد ان فرغ من نحت التمثال نظر اليه بوله وهيام ثم القي بالمعول والازميل والقي نفسه عند قدمي التمثال يقبلها ويغسلها بدموعه *
* فهل اصيب بيجالمون بالجنون؟؟؟*
* انه فعلا اصيب بالجنون وجنون هذه المره هو الحب لقد احب بيجالمون التمثال الذي صنعه وهام به وراح لا يبرح قدمي التمثال يقبلها ويغسلها بدموعه ويشعل عندها البخور *

*



*

* بل ويكلمها بذل وانكسار شديد وراح بيجالمون يتعذب علي هذه الحاله الي ان عطفت عليه فينوس ورقت لحاله فجعلت الحياه تدب في هذا التمثال وحولته الي فتاه جميله جدا اسمها جالاتيا فرح بها بيجالمون جداَ وتزوجها وهو ممتن كل الامتنان لفينوس صاحبة القلب الكبير التي عطفت عليه وراح يقدم لفينوس في معبدها القرابين ويشعل البخور لتبارك له زواجه السعيد*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*أسطورة إيزيس وأوزوريس*



*يعتقد في هذه الأسطورة أن أوزوريس كان ملكاً عادلاً محباً للخير يحكم مصر من مقره بالوجه البحري ،وكان أخوه ست يحسده ويريد عرش مصر فأعد وليمة كبيرة دعا إليها أخاه وكان قد أعد صندوقاً فاخراً فدعا ست المدعوين إلى الاستلقاء في التابوت فمن يجد التابوت مناسباً له يستطيع أن يأخذه. وكان ست قد أعده على مقاس أوزوريس وعندما استلقى فيه أوزوريس أغلق ست وأعوانه التابوت عليه ورموه في النيل فمات أوزوريس غرقاً. فأخذت إيزيس تبحث عن زوجها حتى وجدته في جبل (بيبلوس) ولكن ست أفلح في سرقة الجثة وقطعها إلى 14 جزءاً (وفي بعض الروايات 16 جزءاً) ثم قام بتفريقها في أماكن مختلفة في مصر ولكن إيزيس ونفتيس تمكنتا من استعادة الأشلاء ما عدا عضو التذكير (وفي بعض الروايات يقال أنها استعادت كل الأجزاء) واستخدمت إيزيس السحر في تركيب جسد أوزوريس لإعادة الروح له و الإنجاب منه ثم حملت من أوزوريس وقد كان من الصعب أن يحيا أوزوريس مثل حياته الأولى فلزم عليه أن يحيا في مملكة الموتى .و يكون ملكا فيها. وولدت أيزيس منه ولداً وهو حورس (بالسحر أيضاً) وقامت إيزيس بتربية حورس في أحراش الدلتا سراً حتى اشتد ساعده فأخذ يصارع ست انتقاما منه لأبيه حتى هزمه في النهاية.*

* ويقال أن أصل أسطورة أوزوريس أنه شخصية حقيقة كان ملكاً في عصر سحيق للغاية على أرض مصركلها وكانت عاصمته شرق الدلتا "بوزيريس" (أبو صير – بنها الحالية) وقد فسر موته غرقاً على يد الإله ست أنه مات في ثورة ضده كان مركزها مدينة "أتبوس" التي أصبحت مقر عبادة الإله ست (مكان طوخ بمحافظة قنا) وبذلك انقسمت مصر إلى مملكتين إحداهما في الدلتا والأخرى في الصعيد ووحدتا نتيجة لحملة ناجحة للشمالين.*

* وقد انعكس هذا الصراع وإعادة تأسيس المملكة الأصلية على الأحداث القديمة (من موت أوزوريس الملك بسبب الثورة) فظهرت الأسطورة التي صورت رئيس الشمالين بابن اوزوريس الذي انتقم لأبيه وبدأت الأسطورة في التكون وظهرت بعض الشخصيات مثل أيزس ونفتيس.*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*أسطورة الخلق والنشأة*




*كعادة الإنسان القديم كانت أهم الأشياء التي شغلت فكر المصري القديم هي أصل الخلق،لذا ظهرت العديد من الأساطير حول بداية الآلهة والكون و قد كانت هناك ثلاث أساطير حول الخلق والنشأة تبعا لثلاث نظريات مختلفة الأولي تنسب لمدينة هليوبوليس والثانية لهرموبوليس والثالثة لمنف ولكن في النهاية تغلبت أسطورة هليوبوليس بعد أن مزجت ببعض الآراء الصغيرة من نظريات هرموبوليس ومنف.لكننا سوف نلخص الثلاث أساطير كما يلي.*

* الأسطورة الأولي هي أسطورة هليوبولس التي تتلخص في أن الكون قد نشأ من ماء غير مشكل يسمى نون انبثق منه الإله آتوم الذي ظهر فوق ربوة تسمى الربوة الاولى أو ربوة الخلق -والإله آتوم يساوي الإله رع- ثم قام الإله آتوم بإيجاد التوءمين "شو " إله الهواء و"تفنوت " ربة الرطوبة وهما الذان أوجدوا بدورهما الإله "جب" إله الأرض والربة "نوت" ربة السماء ثم نتج عنهما "اوزوريس وايزيس وست ونفتيس"*

* وقد كونت الآلهة التسعة ما يسمي بالتاسوع الإلهي (أي مجمع الآلهة التسعة) ويعتبر هذا التاسوع كياناً إلهيا واحداً وقد اشتق من هذا النظام نظرية كونية وهي تصوير الكون على هيئة ثالوث تكون من شو إله الهواء وهو واقف ساندا بيديه الجسد الممدد لربة السماء نوت ويرقد الإله جب عند قدميه.*

* أما النظرية الثانية التي نشأت في هرموبوليس تقول أن المادة الغير مشكلة كانت موجودة قبل نشاة الكون وقدكانت لها أربع صفات تضاهي ثمانية من اللآلهة في أزواج وهم :*

* "نون ونونيت" إله وربة الماء الأزلي (الماء الأول).*

* "حوج وحوحيت" إله وربة الفراغ (الفضاء)*

* "كوك وكوكيت" إله وربة الظلام*

* "آمون وآمونيت " إله وربة الخفاء*

* وقبل نشأة الأرض كانت تعتبر هذه الآلهة مجرد صفات للمادة الغير مشكلة (تمثيل) وقد كونت هذه الآلهة ثامون هرموبوليس (مجمع الآلهة الثمانية) كما ظهرت أيضا من المادة الغير مشكلة الربوة الأزلية (الأولى) في هرموبوليس وعلى تلك الربوة كانت هناك بيضة وهي التي خرج منها إله الشمس ثم أخذ إله الشمس في تنظيم العالم..*

* أما النظرية الثالثة التي ظهرت في منف -بعد أن أصبحت عاصمة مصر- حاولوا فيها تمجيد الإله "بتاح" إله منف فجعلوه في أسطورة نشاة الكون الإله الخالق الأكبر ولكن جعلوه يحتوي على 8 آلهة أخرى بعضها من التاسوع الهليوبوليسي والباقي من الثامون الهرموبوليسي .*

* وقد احتل آتوم مكانة خاصة في هذه النظرية وأدخل الثنائي "نون وتوبيت" في المجموعة كما أدخل فيها تاتن (أحد آلهة منف) والذي يعتبر تجسيد للإله الذي برزت منه المادة الأزلية الأولى ثم اضيفت أربعة آلهة أخرى غير محددة بدقة.*

* وحسب النظرية فإن الإله آتوم يحمل صفات النشاط والحيوية للإله بتاح وهي الصفات التي عن طريقها تحقق الخلق ، أما صفات الفطنة (الفكرة) والقلب ويجسدها الإله حورس ثم الإرادة واللسان ويجسدها الإله تحوت ويقال أن الإله بتاح قد كون العالم في صورة عقلية قبل أن يخلقه بالكلمة (كن فيكون).*

* ملحوظة: سنجد في بعض الأساطير القادمة أسماء بعض الآلهة تتكون من اكثر من مقطع وهذا يدل إما على تطور الإله الأصلي إلي عدة شخصيات وإما على اندماج بعض الآلهة إلي في صورة إله أعظم*.


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2015)

صباح الفل  على الجميع :11:


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> مين اللي مزعلك ده بس  :act23:


 
شغلة 




يسلموا أيديك


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> صباح الفل  على الجميع :11:


 
صباح الورد ياوردة جورية


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*وحوش الاساطير الاغريقية*
*خيول اغريفية *​*




Greek Horses

البيجاسوس - Pegasus 







البيجاسوس هو حصان رشيق مجنح يعود لبطل اغريقي هو بيلروفون -Bellerophon . ولد هذا الحصان الاسطوري من دم سكب عند قتل الأفعى الجرجونية " ميدوسا " على يد " بريسيوس " , بيلروفون كان قد اعطي لجاماً سحرياً من آلهة الحكمة " أثينا " لتساعده على لجم بيجاسوس .و بهذا الحصان الأسطوري قتل بيلروفون الوحش "كايميرا " متعدد الرؤوس الذي كان يرعب الممالك المحيطة و بذلك فقد عينه الملك وريثاً له و زوجه ابنته نظراً لشجاعته الفريدة .​*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

*اليونيكورن - Unicorn *

*





 لقد كان حصان اليونيكورن موضوعاً للتأمل و التعجب لفترة طويلة .فقد كتب عنه الكثير من الكتاب في فترات متفاوتة منهم : اريستوتل , جنكيز خان , القديس توماس و القديس جريجوري , فقد عكست كتابات هؤلاء و غيرهم كونهم اعتبروا اليونيكورن كائناً حقيقياً ..*

*



*

* اليونيكورن كما يصفه القاموس هو كائن خرافي برأس و جسد حصان يمتلك أرجلالأيِل و ذيل أسد و قرناً وحيداً في وسط مقدمته .تأتي كلمة يونيكورن "Unicorn" من الكلمة اللاتينية "Uni" و تعني الواحد ,و "Cornu" و تعني القرن , و بذلك بجمع اللفظتين تترجم الى الكائن الفريد و الوحيد من نوعه .*

*



*

*و بالرغم من مظهره الرائع و جماله فانه يقاتل بوحشية و عنف شديدين و من المستحيل امساكه خصوصاً اذا حوصر لكنه يستجيب بسهولة للمسة أنثى عذراء ..*

*



*

* ان الونيكورن بشكل عام يرمز للقوة و الجمال الفريدين من نوعهما بالاضافة الى انه شعار خاص بالنبلاء في القرون الوسطى .*​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2015)

برشلونة يفوز على اتلتيكومدريد بهدف في انتظار الموقعة الفاصلة في فيسنتي كلديرون


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2015)

يعيش ويفوز 
وفاة ملك السعوديه عبدالله بن عبد العزيز


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2015)

وفاة الملك عبد الله ملك المملكة العربية السعودية ... و الامير سلمان ملكا للمملكة و الامير مقرن وليا للعهد


----------



## اني بل (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NcNNdO64IqQ&x-yt-cl[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اني بل (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (25 يناير 2015)

ارسنال يفوز على برايتون بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين ويتاهل لكاس الرابطة الانكليزية بينما بالمقابل يخرج تشلسي ومان سيتي وتوتنهام 
ويبقى ليونايتد مباراة الفصل مع كامبرج يونايتد لتحديد من يتاهل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (28 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gH8cclO0fQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)

لم آخبرگم عن ( صديقتي ) ​دعونِي آخبرگم ..
​- هُي آكسجينِي الذِي لآ آستغنِي عنه 
​- هُي شعر يصعب گتآبته 
​- هُي قصة لآ تنتهِي 
- هُي سعآدتي 
- هُي قلبِي 
- هُي عمري 
- هُي حيإتِي 
- هُي آنفاسِي 
- هُي نبضي 
- هُي آدمانِي 
- هُي عشقي 
- هُي غرآمي 
- هُي آشتياقي 
- هُي آنـآ 


​


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2015)

*[YOUTUBE]64bS8KNS28g[/YOUTUBE]

أروع واجمل لقطات الافتراس في عالم الحيوان !! ​*


----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]D-Pq0XBhUyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Sj7wu1AJWfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2015)

http://www.masrawy.com/-


----------



## اني بل (3 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pjZY598ugyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (3 فبراير 2015)

http://www.calam1.org/media/clips/


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pdpnwCMeYhI[/YOUTUBE]

كفى يا قلب تشرد في ربوعو
ومتل الطفل تسأل عن رجوعو

***
حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا

بحفظلك دوم
في قلبي ذكرى

شو نفع اللوم 
شو نفع الحسرة

حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا 

***

حبك ضباب 
وغيوم بتدور

كل الهضاب
وكل الزهور

أنا زهرة لقلبك
يحييها قربك

داويها بحبك 
بغيومك مرة

***
حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا

بحفظلك دوم
في قلبي ذكرى

شو نفع اللوم 
شو نفع الحسرة

حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

*سارحل عن عالمك.. سارحل عن حياتك..
ليس لاني لا احبك.. بل لانك انت اردت ذلك .. 
ولكن اعلم اني احببتك بكل اخلاص..*​


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

http://www.condaianllkhir.com/2013/01/resize-image.html


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*"لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي. يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"
 (سفر المزامير 91: 14-16)*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*[YOUTUBE]gcD537CxfSE[/YOUTUBE]

فيلم الشهيد ابو قسطور كامل بدون اجزاء ​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*سمكة تقاوم الموت رغم نزع أحشائها بالكامل*

*



* 
*
**أظهرت سمكة مقاومة للموت وتشبثًا غير عادي بالحياة، بعد شق بطنها ونزع  أحشائها بالكامل بما فيها الأعضاء المرتبطة بالعمليات الحيوية للجسم.
*
*
وظهرت السمكة تسبح بصورة عادية جدًا داخل حوض صناعي، ولكن فجأة التقطها أحد  الأشخاص ليظهر ما بها من أمر عجيب قبل أن يعيدها للماء ثانية لتواصل  سباحتها وكأن شيئًا لم يكن.*
 http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=aiQHFMFkWr46s_acwqm_6r&u=alwatanvoice
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*قط بـ7 أرواح.. يخرج حياً بعد 5 أيام من دفنه*






*"بارت".. هر أميركي "زومبي" خرج من "قبره" بعد خمسة أيام على دفنه خطأ من قبل صاحبته التي ظنت أن القط قضى عندما صدمته سيارة.

وبعد خضوعه لعمليات جراحية عدة، يمضي "بارت" الآن فترة نقاهة يعود بعدها  إلى صاحبته الأسبوع المقبل، على ما أوضحت شيري سيلك المسؤولة عن جمعية  الرفق بالحيوانات "هيوماين سوساييتي" التي عالجت الهر في تامبا فلوريدا  (جنوب شرق).

وكانت ايليس هاتسن مالكة الهر عثرت عليه ينازع بعدما صدمته سيارة. وذكرت  صحيفة "تامبا باي تايمز" أن "بارت" كان مصابا إصابة كبيرة ولم يعد يتنفس.

فطلبت هاتسن المنهارة من أحد الجيران أن يدفن الهر، لكن بعد خمسة أيام على  ذلك تمكن الهرب من الخروج من قبره والعودة إلى منزل صاحبته.

وروت ايليس هاتسن للصحيفة "لم أكن قادرة على التصديق . لم أر شيئا من هذا القبيل من قبل".

وأكدت شيري سيلك أن القصة حقيقية، لأن الديدان كانت في جروح بارت عندما وصل إلى مقر الجمعية.  
*​​​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*أبشع 5 حيوانات يمكن مشاهدتها في رحلات السفاري*

_*



*_ 
_*
*__* قد تكون أفريقيا معروفة برحلات السفاري المخصصة لمشاهدة أجمل حيوانات  القارة السوداء، فهنالك الفيلة والغزلان والأسود، لكن هذه القائمة تضم  الحيوانات الأقل حظاً، إذ أن جمالها ليس ما يميزها. *__*
*_ 
_*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ _*



*_

_*
*_ 





 
_*
*_
 _*
*_
 


_* http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=aiQHFMFkWr46s_acwqm_6r&u=alwatanvoice
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*عشق الشوكولا يقتل 4 دببة في أمريكا*






 تدرس السلطات المسؤولة عن الحياة البرية في ولاية نيوهامشير الأمريكية  تنفيذ قرار جديد يحظر استخدام الشوكولا كطعم لاصطياد الدببة، بعد العثور  على 4 دببة سوداء نافقة بسبب التهامها كمية كبيرة من الشوكولا وضعت من قبل  الصيادين كفخ تمكنهم من اصطيادها بسهولة.

وقال آندي تيمينيس المشرف على برنامج حماية الدببة في الولاية، إنه تم  العثور على اثنين من الأشبال واثنين من الإناث البالغات من الدببة، نافقة  نتيجة أزمة قلبية حادة مرتبطة بمادة "الثيروبرومين" وهو مكون سام يوجد في  نبات الكاكاو يوضع للكلاب، بحسب وكالة "يو بي آي". 




 

 


 http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=aiQHFMFkWr46s_acwqm_6r&u=alwatanvoice
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*من لم يفطم نفسه من حب الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يتذوق حلاوة محبة الله" 
(مار اسحق السريانى)*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

*الحكيم يرى فى كل شئ كلمة منفعة .... حتى صمت الآخرين ، يرى فيه منفعة و حكمة ، و ربما ينتفع من صمتهم أكثر من انتفاعه بالكلام .
( قداسـة البابا شـنودة )*​


----------



## grges monir (7 فبراير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *سمكة تقاوم الموت رغم نزع أحشائها بالكامل*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ازاى يعنى بقى
ماشية بالبخار ولا اية ههههههه


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

*كــل عــــام وأنت بــقلبـــي *
* يا يســــــوع*​


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

http://www.christian-dogma.com/site/p306


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dy_BcMdO90U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (1 مارس 2015)

تعادل الريال وفياريال يبقي على امال البرصا وحظوظه في ليغا 
خسارة توتنهام امام تشلسي بثنائية تيري وكوستا
وصعود  ارسنال للمركز الثالث بعد تفوقه على ايفرتون بثنائية


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2015)

باريس سان جرمان يتأهل لثمن النهائي بعد تعادله المثير بهدفين لهدفين وبعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد ابراهيمفيتش ظلما" .......... ربنا ينصف الفريق الباريسي
وبايرن يفوز على شاختار بسباعية نظيفة 
اذا المتأهلين لحد الآن : النادي الملكي وبورتو وسان جرمان وبايرن 
بانتظار البقية


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2015)

نفسى اشوف وش معتز مطر ومحمد ناصر
بعد ما ولى العهد السعودى  اعلن دعم مصر ب4 مليارت
قعدوا يقولوا سلمان لن يؤيد السيسى وكان اول مستقبلى امير قطر فى زيارتة للسعودية


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2015)

برشلونة يلتحق بركب المتاهلين لدور الثمانية ....


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)

​








برشلونةVS
مدريد




* المباراة ضمن : * الدوري الاسباني



*تاريخ المباراة :* 22/3/2015
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

عدد التوقعات : *



* توقع التعادل : 

*



* فوز (برشلونة) : *



* فوز (مدريد) : 
*





شاهد التوقعات !


​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2015)

*بالصور .. كريستيانو رونالدو يكشف عن الحذاء الذي سيرتديه في الكلاسيكو*








كشفت شركة نايك للمعدات والالبسة الرياضية عن الحذاء الجديد الذي سيرتديه  النجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو مهاجم ريال مدريد، وصيف متصدر ترتيب  الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم، في لقاء الكلاسيكو امام برشلونة على ملعب  (كامب نو) الاحد.

واعتبر كثيرون خطوة الشركة الامريكية بالكشف عن  الحذاء الذي سيرتديه الدون البرتغالي في الكلاسيكو، ردا صريحا على الشركة  الالمانية المنافسة أديداس، والتي كشفت في وقت لاحق من الاسبوع الحالي عن  الحذاء الجديد الذي سيخوض به الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة لقاء  الكلاسيكو.

ومع كل موعد كبير، لا بد من ظهور كلا اللاعبين بصورة  انيقة لتنطلق شرارة الحرب بين النجمين خارج المستطيل الاخضر قبل أن تتحول  الى لغة الاقدام في ملعب المباراة.

واستوحت شركة نايك الحذاء الجديد  لكريستيانو رونالدو من الالوان الفضية اللامعة ليخوض به الكلاسيكو وما  تبقى من مباريات الموسم الحالي.

ويعاني رونالدو في الفترة الاخيرة  من تراجع مخيف في أداءه، الامر الذي جعله يفقد صدارة قائمة الهدافين في  الليغا لصالح الغريم الازلي والمنافس الاول ليونيل ميسي برصيد 32 هدفا.

وتاليا نستعرض صور الحذاء الجديد للبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو:


----------

